# 26er vs. 29er-Vergleich: Interessanter Bericht auf MTBR



## kandyman (2. März 2013)

http://reviews.mtbr.com/26er-or-29er-which-was-faster-at-the-24-hours-in-the-old-pueblo

Der Fahrer ist ein 24h-Rennen gefahren und hat nach jeder Runde Rad gewechselt. Singlespeed starr noch dazu!


----------



## kandyman (2. März 2013)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/dave-harris-26-vs-29-inch-challenge

Hier nochmal sogar mit Leistungsmessung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (2. März 2013)

hab ich vorhin auch gelesen -sehr interessant


----------



## subdiver (11. Mai 2013)

Sehr schön , die *26er* sind also noch nicht tot 

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das 26er das 29er schlägt. 
Mal schauen, vielleicht gibt es in 2 Jahren einen neuen Trend, *das 26er*


----------



## Matthias247 (11. Mai 2013)

Ich würde da erstmal garkeine Schlüsse draus ziehen. 
Im ersten Bericht zeigt sich für mich im wesentlichen, dass die Ermüdung die größte Rolle spielt. Mit Ausnahme der letzten Runde (aka zum Schluss nochmal alles was geht) wurden die Rundenzeiten mit beiden Bikes immer langsamer.

Der zweite Bericht ist schon interessanter, da laut Wattmessung wohl das 26er bei gleichen Reifen leichter lief. Vielleicht ist er aber auch mehr im Windschatten gefahren 
Und wie er selbst sagt, bei anderer Streckenführung könnte es auch anders aussehen.

Danke letztendlich muss jeder selbst mal probiert haben was einem am besten passt.


----------



## sharky (11. Mai 2013)

alles nase lang wird der selbe käse wieder hochgekocht und jeder artikel beweist das, was der verfasser beweisen möchte... 100% neutrale test wage ich anzuzweifeln. ebenso sogenannte fakten, die bei sowas raus kommen. denn letztlich kommt es IMHO auf den fahrer und dessen körpergröße und das terrain an. je nach kombination dessen ist eben das eine oder andere bike besser. bei großen menschen wie mir mach 29" sicher mehr sinn als bei 170cm zwergen. auch wenn ich in winkligen passagen und wenn´s technisch wird gern mein 26" nehm.


ich frag mich bei so berichten immer, wer wem was warum beweisen muss 


edit sagt:
mein vorredner hat etwas schneller getippt, aber wir teilen eine meinung


----------



## dubbel (11. Mai 2013)

wär es nicht sogar möglich, dass ein beik gefällt, auch wenn es genau so gut oder gleich schlecht wie ein anderes produkt ist?


----------



## sharky (11. Mai 2013)

dubbel schrieb:


> wär es nicht sogar möglich, dass ein beik gefällt, auch wenn es genau so gut oder gleich schlecht wie ein anderes produkt ist?



ganz ausgeschlossen. da kam letztens nämlich auch ein bericht zu...


----------



## dubbel (11. Mai 2013)

beim nächsten rennen müsste man mal zwei verschiedene beiks mit gleichem laufraddurchmesser vergleichen.

und davon mal ganz abgesehen: 
genau die gleichen tests gab's ja schon bei der frage starr vs. federgabel?, fully vs. hardtail?, wieviel federweg "brauche" ich?, und so ziemlich jeder anderen neuerung, mit der man rumrollt.


----------



## sharky (11. Mai 2013)

dubbel schrieb:


> genau die gleichen tests gab's ja schon bei der frage starr vs. federgabel?


es kommt auf den einsatzbereich an. und mein fahrkönnen.



dubbel schrieb:


> fully vs. hardtail?


es kommt auf den einsatzbereich an. und mein fahrkönnen.



dubbel schrieb:


> wieviel federweg "brauche" ich?


es kommt auf den einsatzbereich an. und mein fahrkönnen.


uuuuuuuuuups...


----------



## subdiver (11. Mai 2013)

Wäre ein 29er bei 1,76m Körpergröße mit 81 cm Schrittlänge sinnvoll 
bzw. zur Anatomie passend ?
Der Rahmen müßte demnach 18 Zoll groß sein.

Einsatzbereich schnelle Voralpenfeierabendrunden und Alpentouren.
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (11. Mai 2013)

subdiver schrieb:


> wäre ein 29er bei 1,76m körpergröße mit 81 cm schrittlänge sinnvoll
> bzw. Zur anatomie passend ?



nein!


----------



## subdiver (11. Mai 2013)

sharky schrieb:


> nein!



Ich bin also zu klein für ein 29er ?


----------



## sharky (12. Mai 2013)

subdiver schrieb:


> Ich bin also zu klein für ein 29er ?



die antwort ist von abhängig, wen du fragst. meine persönliche meinung ist ein klares ja zu dieser frage. ein händler wird dir sicher sagen nein, wenn du mit einem 26er vor der tür stehst und fragst, ob du auf ein 29er passt 

interessant fand ich neulich ein interview mit einen konstrukteur von merida. da wurde die frage gestellt, warum sie dieses oder jenes bike nicht als 29er anbieten sondern nur als 650B. die antwort: der / die teamfahrer mit ihren etwas über 1,70, die dieses rad einsetzen, sind für 29er zu klein und drum bauen sie es in 650B. 

da sich die erste 29er hype welle gelegt hat, ist es glaub durchaus erlaubt, auch mal die sinnfrage eines großen rades für alle körpergrößen zu stellen. wenn ich an einem 29er einen vorbau mit -17° montieren muss und womöglich sogar noch einen rizer bar verkehrt rum, damit ich druck auf das VR bekomme, dann darf man durchaus mal kritisch hinterfragen, ob das noch sinn macht!

m.E. nicht. der angenehmste unterschied für mich, 1,92 groß, ist vom 29er zum 26er, dass ich mehr "im" rad sitze und nicht mehr einen gefühlten halben meter drüber. aber bei 1,76 solltest du den effekt ohnehin nicht so haben, da du auch bei 26ern das haben solltest. und das ganze "rollt besser drüber"... die schläge bekommst auch beim 29er ab und ein 100mm fully ersetzen die dinger ebenso wenig. auch wenn es manche behaupten


----------



## taylor (12. Mai 2013)

... Ich finde Artikel sehr gut und interessant! Ich bin selbst ein Sitzriese mit komischen Maßen ( 176 cm mit einer 86er Schrittlänge). Ich wäre beinahe auch von dem 29er + 650b-Hype angesteckt worden. In allen Zeitschriften und Foren liest und sieht man nur noch 29er u.a. Bikes. Ich fahre 26er Nicolai Helius RC und bin hiermit zufrieden. Habe eine paar 29er gefahren und habe mich auf keinem so richtig wohlgefühlt... es waren Cubes, Specialized, Canyon, etc.
Mittlerweile versuche ich mich von dem Hype abzuschotten. Ich werde ein paar Euros in leichtere Teile investieren, so dass ich mein Alu-Fully mit überschaubaren finanziellen Aufwand auf 11 Kilo bringe und werde damit glücklich. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass ich wesentlich schneller und entspannter einen Marathon mit einem 29er fahren werde.


----------



## log11 (12. Mai 2013)

subdiver schrieb:


> Sehr schön , die *26er* sind also noch nicht tot
> 
> Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das 26er das 29er schlägt.
> Mal schauen, vielleicht gibt es in 2 Jahren einen neuen Trend, *das 26er*



Ich denke in Zukunft wird das 26"  weiterhin neben dem 29" existieren. Beide haben Ihre Daseinsberechtigung.


----------



## subdiver (12. Mai 2013)

sharky schrieb:


> m.E. nicht. der angenehmste unterschied für mich, 1,92 groß, ist vom 29er zum 26er, dass ich mehr "im" rad sitze und nicht mehr einen gefühlten halben meter drüber. aber bei 1,76 solltest du den effekt ohnehin nicht so haben, da du auch bei 26ern das haben solltest. und das ganze "rollt besser drüber"... die schläge bekommst auch beim 29er ab und ein 100mm fully ersetzen die dinger ebenso wenig. auch wenn es manche behaupten



Vielen Dank für Deine Meinung 

Momentan wird man schon vom 29er-Hype angesteckt.
Meine Bike-Spezln (sind ein bißchen größer wie ich) haben mittlerweile fast alle auf ein 29er Carbon-HT umgestellt, 
weil es angeblich ein 100mm Race-Fully ersetzen kann.

Deshalb auch meine Überlegungen bzgl. 29er.
Bislang hat mich auch die grausame Optik bei Rahmengröße M (18 Zoll)
von den 29ern abgehalten.
Aber es gibt ja mittlerweile auch keine 100mm Race-Fully mit 26ern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (12. Mai 2013)

für mich ist der unterschied zwischen einem guten 26er und einem guten 29er in seiner gesamtheit weniger dramatisch als zwischen einem guten 26er und einem schlechten 26er.


----------



## sharky (12. Mai 2013)

subdiver schrieb:


> Momentan wird man schon vom 29er-Hype angesteckt.
> Meine Bike-Spezln (sind ein bißchen größer wie ich) haben mittlerweile fast alle auf ein 29er Carbon-HT umgestellt,
> weil es angeblich ein 100mm Race-Fully ersetzen kann.


wenn man viel geld für was ausgibt, muss man sich das mitunter schon selbst schön reden, um die investition zu rechtfertigen. da komm man schon mal auf die idee, es mit einem fully gleich zu setzen. ist es nicht. kann es auch nicht sein. das HR ist zwar leicht größer als beim 26", aber wenn du über einen ast fährst, muss es da drüber ohne federn zu können. und in schlaglöchern fällt es rein, weil kein SAG da ist der das ausbügelt. die mär vom 100mm fully ersatz kenn ich. meinen erfahrungen nach ist es nicht so. weil´s technisch auch einfach nicht sein kann. 



subdiver schrieb:


> Deshalb auch meine Überlegungen bzgl. 29er.
> Bislang hat mich auch die grausame Optik bei Rahmengröße M (18 Zoll)
> von den 29ern abgehalten.


eben. und die grausame optik macht sich auch beim fahren bemerkbar. du sitzt IMHO zu sehr zwischen den rädern, das handling des rades leidet. du bist mehr mit beschäftigt, das ding zu dirigieren als vorwärts zu treiben.


----------



## yellow_ö (12. Mai 2013)

bei großen siehts nun endlich auch mal so aus, als sitzen die auf einem Sportgerät 
und nicht als hätten sie der kleinen Schwester das Kinderrad weggenommen



PS: ist es nicht schon allgemein akzeptiert, dass man auf einem 29er "leichtere" Reifen - Reifen mit weniger Profil - montiert, weil die eh mehr Grip haben?
Müssten dann doch von Anfang an andere Reifen für einen Vergleich drauf ...


----------



## Matthias247 (12. Mai 2013)

subdiver schrieb:


> Wäre ein 29er bei 1,76m Körpergröße mit 81 cm Schrittlänge sinnvoll
> bzw. zur Anatomie passend ?
> Der Rahmen müßte demnach 18 Zoll groß sein.


Da es Rahmen in der passenden Größe gibt ists erstmal passend 
Ob es auch dir persönlich passt musst du selbst rausfinden, ich würde da nichts auf die Meinung von anderen geben.
Bin mittlerweile mit 1,75m auch ein paar 29er Fullys gefahren, und muss sagen das sich die für mich ziemlich verschieden angefühlt haben. Von absolut spitze bis damit-kann-ich-nix-anfangen.
Über fehlenden Druck auf dem Vorderrad konnte ich mich auch bei keinem beschweren, aber ich fahre auch am 26er weder Flatbar noch inversen Vorbau bei 0cm Spacer.


----------



## hoschi2007 (12. Mai 2013)

yellow_ö schrieb:


> PS: ist es nicht schon allgemein akzeptiert, dass man auf einem 29er "leichtere" Reifen - Reifen mit weniger Profil - montiert, weil die eh mehr Grip haben?
> Müssten dann doch von Anfang an andere Reifen für einen Vergleich drauf ...



das meinst du nicht wirklich ernst, oder?


----------



## subdiver (20. Mai 2013)

Zwei meiner Bike-Buddies sind seit diesem Jahr auf 29er-Carbon-HT gewechselt, vorher 26er HT und Marathon-Fully.
Konditionell sind wir auf einem ähnlichen Level.

Bei unseren diesjährigen gemeinsamen Fahrten fiel uns auf, dass das 29er
gegenüber meinem 26er bergab und in der Ebene besser läuft.
ABER bei steilen und langen Anstiegen (Alpenvorland) das 26er Vorteile hat
bzw. schneller ist.  Einbildung oder Fakt ? 
Denn bei Alpen-Marathon´s werden ja mittlerweile auch sehr viele 29er gefahren.


----------



## burn_56k (20. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade bei Bergaufpassagen immer einen Vorteil mit dem 29er gegenüber dem 26er eines Freundes. Fühlt sich schon sehr nach Bergziege an 
Aber da spielen sooooo viele Faktoren eine Rolle. Ich kenne einen 1,70 großen Menschen, der auf sein 29er schwört, dabei sieht das Gesamtgebilde aber sehr komisch proportioniert aus.
Nichts kann einem den persönlichen Eindruck ersetzen!


----------



## siq (21. Mai 2013)

29 vs 26 vs 27.5  
fully vs. HT 
usw.

Die totgesagten HT's wird's auch noch lange geben, genauso wie 26er.

In dem Zusammenhang 26 gegen 29 wird immer noch gerne vergessen, das Gewicht und die Ausstattung in Relation zum Preis zu sehen. Und genau da sieht's im Tief-Mittelpreisigen Segment ganz übel aus für 29er. Was da teilweise an 1000-2000EUR Bikes für Klumpmaterial angeschraubt wird ist ein graus. Aber gut, ich war ja schon immer der Meinung dass die Hälfte der User sowieso keinen Unterschied in der Ausstattung merkt, geschweige denn Reifen oder Federelempente richtig setupen können.    

So gesehen spielt's dann wirklich keine Rolle welche Grösse die Laufräder haben.


----------



## schoeppi (21. Mai 2013)

subdiver schrieb:


> ABER bei steilen und langen Anstiegen (Alpenvorland) das 26er Vorteile hat
> bzw. schneller ist.  Einbildung oder Fakt ?
> Denn bei Alpen-Marathon´s werden ja mittlerweile auch sehr viele 29er gefahren.



Kann ich vielleicht erklären.
Zumindest kann ich meine Erfahrung dazu kundtun.

Ich bin von 2x 26 auf 29er Race-Fully und 29er HT umgestiegen.

Am Anfang waren meine "Vergleichs-Kumpels", die du auch hast, berghoch auch schneller als ich bzw. schneller als ich früher mit meinen 26ern.

Mittlerweile hat sich das geändert und ich hab auch rausgefunden woran das lag.

Meine 26er hatten beide die übliche 3x10 mit den Standard-Übersetzungen. 
Die 29er 2x10 mit unterschiedlichen Kurbeln, 24-38 und 26-39.
Das hat bei mir einer ganze Weile dazu geführt das ich sehr lange auf den grossen Blättern geblieben bin und grundsätzlich schwerer getreten habe als früher. Was meine Power gar nicht hergab. Daher waren die Jungs schneller.
Erst als ich mir abgewöhnt hatte zu schauen wo ich bin auf den Ritzeln und wieder, wie früher, nach Gefühl die Gänge gewählt habe hat sich das wieder geändert.
Heute ist berghoch der alte Zustand wieder hergestellt.

Und in allen anderen Passagen bin ich schneller geworden, ganz eindeutig und ohne Interpretationsspielraum.

Achso, und ein 29er HT ersetzt kein 26er Race-Fully, das ist quatsch.
Aber es hat auf ruppigen Untergrund klare Vorteile gegenüber einem 26er HT.


----------



## subdiver (21. Mai 2013)

Danke schoeppi 

Ein 26er hat doch eine kleinere Übersetzung, weniger Gesamtgewicht
und weniger rotierende Masse. 
Also alle Voraussetzungen, die *bergauf *von Vorteil sein dürften. 
Oder stehe ich gerade auf der Leitung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siq (21. Mai 2013)

Nur wenn der Untergrund ruppiger wird, hat das 29er einen zumindest theoretischen Vorteil (Bergauf bei gleicher Bereifung und Setup).


----------



## schoeppi (21. Mai 2013)

subdiver schrieb:


> Danke schoeppi
> 
> Ein 26er hat doch eine kleinere Übersetzung, weniger Gesamtgewicht
> und weniger rotierende Masse.
> ...



Jain.

So pauschal kann man das nicht sagen, kommt darauf an was man vergleicht.
Das mit Gewicht und Massen stimmt nur dann, wenn man bei beiden wirklich identisches Material nimmt, nur eben in unterschiedlichen Grössen.
Nur, wer tut das schon?

Mein 26er Race Fully war mit Red Metal 3 und 2,25er Rocket Ron ausgestattet. Mein 29er hat Tune King Kong mit NoTubes ZTR Arch und ebenfalls 2,25er Rocket Ron.
Das Mehrgewicht der 29er Reifen macht das Mindergewicht der Laufräder wieder wett, also kein Unterschied bei den rotierenden Massen bzw. beim Gesamtgewicht.
Die SID meines 26er war rund 200gr. leichter als die SID meines 29er.
Aber auch die hole ich durch andere Bauteile am 29er wieder rein.
Unterm Strich ist mein 29er Spark sogar etwas leichter als es mein 26er AMS HPC war.

Und die kleinere Übersetzung macht dich nur dann schneller wenn du sie auch brauchst.

Die 24 vorne 36 hinten bei meinem 29er als leichteste Übersetzung bedeutet an entsprechend steilen Anstiegen bei mir noch etwa 4 km/h. Langsamer, was mit einer noch kleineren Übersetzung theoretisch möglich wäre, geht eh kaum. Da falle ich dann einfach um. 

Der Vorteil bei ruppigem Untergrund ist nicht nur theoretisch.
In der Praxis konnte ich das sehr gut sehen beim Marathon in Emmelshausen vor kurzem. Auf wurzeligem Untergrund konnte ich mit meinem 29er viele 26er Fahrer mühelos überholen, auch die Fully-Fahrer.
Und das lag nicht an mir, mit meinem 26er ging das so nicht.
Dazu kam noch die Stabilität auf den schnellen Abfahrten, besonders bei dem zum Teil noch sehr weichem, schlammigen Boden. Ich hab einfach den Pfad verlassen und bin neben der eigentlichen Spur durchs Gemüse vorbei. Ganz leicht. Auch das ging früher nicht. Das 29er ist da unerschütterlich, läuft einfach durch bzw. drüber weg.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. Mai 2013)

Ich würde allen Interessierten empfehlen, das nicht zu diskutieren, sondern einfach auszuprobieren.
Ich merke z. B. Unterschiede schon ein wenig, aber bei weitem nicht so dramatisch, wie von vielen im Netz oft erzählt.

Zum Glück ist es nicht verboten, mehrere Räder zu haben (auch wenn im Regelfall der Partner/die Partnerin ab einer bestimmten Anzahl anfängt, Unmutsäußerungen von sich zu geben).
Ich fahre gerne beides und finde es toll, immer wieder wechseln zu können.


----------



## garbel (21. Mai 2013)

Mein Fazit nach einem 3/4 Jahr 29er Hardtail (100 mm FG): An Steilstücken eine Macht, sonst eher "anders" als "besser", insgesamt war mir das Fahrverhalten zu träge und störrisch.


----------



## Joe911 (22. Mai 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Die 24 vorne 36 hinten bei meinem 29er als leichteste Übersetzung bedeutet an entsprechend steilen Anstiegen bei mir noch etwa 4 km/h. Langsamer, was mit einer noch kleineren Übersetzung theoretisch möglich wäre, geht eh kaum. Da falle ich dann einfach um.
> .



Ich unterschreib ja alles, bis auf diese Aussage bzgl. 29er 

In Schwarzwald und Alpen erfreust Du Dich bei 22/36 (vo/hi) einer deutlich knieschonenderenden Trittfrequenz. Runterfallen tust dabei nicht 

Ansonsten - einfach fahren statt diskutieren...die Unterschiede 26 vs 29 sind spürbar und beide haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## schoeppi (22. Mai 2013)

Joe911 schrieb:


> In Schwarzwald und Alpen erfreust Du Dich bei 22/36 (vo/hi) einer deutlich knieschonenderenden Trittfrequenz. Runterfallen tust dabei nicht



Das unterschreib ich jetzt wieder! 

Ich bezog das auf den Marathoneinsatz im Mittelgebirge wenn man das so nennen will.

Im Schwarzwald oder gar den Alpen würde ich in jedem Fall auch eine Kurbel mit 22er haben wollen.


----------



## subdiver (23. Mai 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Das unterschreib ich jetzt wieder!
> 
> Ich bezog das auf den Marathoneinsatz im Mittelgebirge wenn man das so nennen will.
> 
> Im Schwarzwald oder gar den Alpen würde ich in jedem Fall auch eine Kurbel mit 22er haben wollen.



Und ich bezog meinen Beitrag auf die Alpen und das Alpenvorland 



subdiver schrieb:


> Bei unseren diesjährigen gemeinsamen Fahrten fiel uns auf, dass das 29er
> gegenüber meinem 26er bergab und in der Ebene besser läuft.
> ABER bei steilen und langen Anstiegen (Alpenvorland) das 26er Vorteile hat
> bzw. schneller ist.  Einbildung oder Fakt ?
> Denn bei Alpen-Marathon´s werden ja mittlerweile auch sehr viele 29er gefahren.


----------



## buessing (23. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
meine unmaßgebliche Meinung dazu: Jeder muß es selbst erfahren, ob es ihm PERSÖNLICH für den EIGENEN Anwendungsfall paßt, egal was Händler, Zeitschrift oder Kumpel meinen!!!!
Bis vor einem jahr war ich von meinem Centurion 26er LRS begeistert, aber dann ...

Bei 1,90 m Größe fühle ich mich nun auf meinem Riesenrad Centurion Numins 2.29 mit RH 61 sauwohl. Einsatzzweck: lange Touren, Trails etc. z.T. mit Gepäck für den Mehrtagestouren auf dem Buckel. Ich sitze viel besser auf dem Rad, es ist nicht so weit unten, der Schwerpunkt in Relation zur Hinterachse weiter vorn. Ich komme Berge ohne Kampf gegen das aufsteigende Vorderrad hoch, da hab ich früher trotz absenkbarer Gabel von geträumt. Und auf gerader Heim-Heiz-Strecke (40 km Vollgas) hab ich einen um etwa 1,5 km/h besseren Schnitt am Anfang der Saison gegenüber früher am Ende einer Saison. Und mit dünnen Rädern wildere ich damit auf der Nürburgring-Norschleife bei den mittelbegabten RR und ärgere diese ...

Natürlich ist es weniger wendig als mein altes 26 Fully, aber wozu um jedes Loch, jeden Stein drumrum fahren -> drüber geht auch und das viel besser als mit dem 26er.
Ich persönlich geb es nicht mehr her  Und wie in einer Zeitung stand: 29er-Fahrer haben ein Grinsen im Gesicht, das stimmt bei mir voll und ganz.
Matthias


----------



## Oldie-Paul (23. Mai 2013)

subdiver schrieb:


> Ein 26er hat doch eine kleinere Übersetzung, weniger Gesamtgewicht und weniger rotierende Masse.
> Also alle Voraussetzungen, die *bergauf *von Vorteil sein dürften.
> Oder stehe ich gerade auf der Leitung


Die rotierende Masse hat mit bergauf nichts zu tun. Sie macht sich nur bei Beschleunigungen (positiv wie negativ) bemerkbar. Dann braucht es die doppelte Arbeit (für die Masse des Rades), um die Beschleunigung zu erreichen. Beim Bremsen ist das nicht kritisch, aber bei der Vorwärtsbeschleunigung schon. Eine gleichmäßige Rampe bergauf wird mit konstanter Geschwindigkeit gefahren. Ob eine Masse dabei rotiert oder nicht, macht sich also nicht bemerkbar.
Anders ist es, wenn nach kurzen Steilstücken immer wieder beschleunigt wird. Dann ist für das größere Rad mehr Arbeit notwendig. Es kommt also darauf an, welcher Art ein Kurs ist und wie ihn jemand fährt. Wer kurz aus dem Sattel geht, um mit konstanter Trittgeschwindigkeit durchzuziehen, vermeidet diesen Effekt.
Ob das andere Nebenwirkungen hat, weiß ich nicht.

Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass die Geometrieverhältnisse von Fahrer und Bike eine wichtigere (biomechanische) Rolle spielen als die geringen Unterschiede in der effektiven Masse des Bikes. Es wäre interessant zu erfahren, ob die Wertschätzung der 29er mit der Körpergröße der Fahrer zusammenhängt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (24. Mai 2013)

29er rollt besser. Ich bin ca 2 KM/H im Durschnitt schneller, nach meinen bescheidenen Messungen. Steilpassagen im Wiegetritt natürlich auch angenehmer zu fahren, ansonsten auf Trails wohl eher eine Frage des Geschmacks oder eben einfach ein anderes Fahrgefühl, anstatt besser oder schlechter. Wenn Kicker oder kleinere Sprünge drin sind fühl ich mich aber auf dem 26er auf jeden Fall agiler. Für längere Strecken würde ich aber auf jeden Fall 29er bevorzugen, besonders wenn man gleichmäßig fahren will. Auch fühle ich mich mit der Geo auf dem 29er wohler, was aber wohl eher Bike spezifisch ist.

Aber würde die Laufrad Größe auch nicht überbewerten, es gibt sicherlich wichtigeres am Bike, wie der Author auch schon festgestellt hat.


----------



## bronks (24. Mai 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> 29er rollt besser. Ich bin ca 2 KM/H im Durschnitt schneller, nach meinen bescheidenen Messungen ...


Ich habe hier auch ein paar bescheidene Messungen. Ein 26er ist langsamer und das andere schneller. 

Hast bei Deinem 29er wohl eher das Glück gehabt, daß es Dir gut paßt.


----------



## subdiver (15. Juli 2013)

Am WE bin ich ein 29er Scott Spark 910 in den Allgäuer Bergen ausgiebig über 2 Tage probegefahren.

Läuft auf der Ebene gut, ist ein bißchen träge im Antritt am Berg 
und man vermißt bei Steilanstiegen (> 25 %) den 1. Gang vom 26er.
Sehr gute Traktion, aber hier habe ich mit meinem 26er auch keine großen Probleme.
Im Wiegetritt spürt man die geringere Steifigkeit der Räder.
Auf dem Trail braucht man mit dem 29er nicht mehr um die Hindernisse herumfahren, sondern knallt einfach darüber. 
Das 26er will hier aktiver bewegt werden.

Insgesamt war ich positiv überrascht vom 29er, bin mir aber trotzdem nicht sicher, ob ich ein 29er Fully auf Dauer fahren möchte.

Denn im Vergleich zum 26er Fully fährt sich ein aktuelles 29er Racefully ähnlich einem "Hollandrad" und nicht mehr wie ein Mountainbike, 
zumindest im Gebirge.
Vielleicht benötigt man auch mehr Zeit, um sich daran zu gewöhnen.
Aber will ich das ?

Als Vergleichsbike mußte mein altes Rocky Element herhalten.

Als Frechheit empfinde ich es von der Bikeindustrie, die 26er jetzt gegen 
die 27,5er auszutauschen und dem Kunden keine freie Wahl mehr lässt.
Man hat den Eindruck, die 26er sollen "sterben", damit der Umsatz angekurbelt wird. 
Mit technischen Fortschritt hat es nur bedingt zu tun.


----------



## Sahnie (15. Juli 2013)

Mich würde mehr interessieren, wer gewinnen würde, wenn man zwei versch. Fahrer auf zwei identische MTBs setzen würde. Der Weltcupprofi oder der dickliche Hobbyfahrer...Aber solche Tests werden ja nicht gemacht. Meiner Meinung nach wären beide gleich schnell, da es nur auf`s Material ankommt und sonst auf nichts....


----------



## cento (15. Juli 2013)

Nach einem 29-er Test vor ca. 4 Jahren habe ich mich auch lange vom 29-er Hype abgeschottet und war extrem happy mit meinem Trek Top Fuel.
Vor einigen Wochen wurde ich aber wieder neugierig und hab zu testen begonnen.
Am Besten gefielen mir das Epic und das Scalpel. Diese beiden Bikes kamen auch der Geometrie meines Treks am nächsten.
Entschieden hab ich mich dann für das Cannondale Scalpel.
Und nun zu wichtigsten, wie fährt sich das Ganze:
Im Gewichtsvergleich spielen beide in der selben Liga. Das Trek lag bei 9,8kg, das Scalpel bei genau 10kg fahrfertig.
Rahmengrößen bei beiden L (ich bin 1,84, SL 90).
Bergauf kaum ein Unterschied. Beide lassen sich leicht beschleunigen, kein fühlbarer Unterschied. Wirds technisch über Wurzeln, verblockte Steine, grobe Hindernisse - klarer Vorteil fürs 29-er. Mit dem Trek gab es einige Stellen die je nach Tagesform passierbar waren, mit dem Scalpel sind diese kein Thema mehr. Es geht einfach immer.
Im Trail bergab gibt das Scalpel einfach mehr Sicherheit, meiner Meinung ist es im Handling unwesentlich träger.
Für mich hat sich der Umstieg gelohnt.


----------



## RetroRider (16. Juli 2013)

Große Räder rollen nur auf Unebenheiten besser. Für's Rennrad könnte man auch 16" nehmen. Übrigens: Mit 19mm Reifenhöhe hat ein RR-Reifen genau 26" Außendurchmesser. Würde man das Felgenmaß in Zoll umrechnen (was man tunlichst vermeiden sollte - Zollmaße sind *Reifen*maße!), käme man auf 24,5 Zoll für eine sogenannte "28-Zoll-Felge".



subdiver schrieb:


> [...]
> Man hat den Eindruck, die 26er sollen "sterben", damit der Umsatz angekurbelt wird.
> [...]



Um 26er-Hamsterkäufe auszulösen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (16. Juli 2013)

In jedem Falle bin ich froh, dass ich den Umstieg bereits letztes Jahr gemacht habe.

Und dabei lass ich das Thema Fahreverhalten mal ganz weg.
Rein die wirtschaftlichen Gründe rechtfertigen das voll und ganz.

Wäre mein AMS 130 dieses Jahr vermutlich noch ganz gut verkaufbar gewesen als All-Mountain, spätestens das AMS 100 HPC hätte kaum noch was gebracht.

Kein Mensch zahlt mehr grossartig für 26er CC-Material, der Wertverlust ist immens.

Ist wie beim Aktienmarkt, rechtzeitig abgestossen, Gott sei Dank.


----------



## Mojo25 (16. Juli 2013)

Sehr interessant! Vielen Dank dafür!
Ich habe ähnliche Erfahrungen bei Probefahrten gemacht. Mir fehlen ebenfalls Wendigkeit und Spurtstärke im Vergleich zum 29er. Außerdem war die Steifigkeit nicht so überragend. 
Ich hoffe, dass 26" nicht von 650B ersetzt werden wird! Für diesen marginalen Effekt alles neu zu kaufen halte ich für Schwachsinnig...

Gruß, Mojo


----------



## schoeppi (16. Juli 2013)

Mojo25 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass 26" nicht von 650B ersetzt werden wird! Für diesen marginalen Effekt alles neu zu kaufen halte ich für Schwachsinnig...
> 
> Gruß, Mojo



Wird es aber, definitiv.

Es kommt so gut wie nichts mehr in 26 auf den Markt bei den grossen Herstellern.

Praktisch alle neuen Modelle sind 650b oder 29.


----------



## Mojo25 (16. Juli 2013)

Wenn keiner den Mist kauft, überlegen die sich das schnell wieder anders


----------



## schoeppi (16. Juli 2013)

Es wird aber gekauft.

Es wird schon deswegen gekauft weils durchaus Vorteile hat.
Wie gross die sind sei mal dahingestellt.
Und es geht hier um ein Hobby, DAS Hobby für viele.
Da wird das Geld gerne ausgegeben.
Eine willkommene Gelegenheit sich das neue Bike (das man sowieso will) zu verargumentieren. Vor allem auch vor sich selbst.


----------



## Mojo25 (16. Juli 2013)

Ja das ist mir schon klar, das war auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint ;-)
Wenn ich mir im nächsten Jahr ein neues AM/Enduro-Bike hole, muss ich unbedingt 650B in Betracht ziehen, um auch in einigen Jahrennoch gute Ersatz- oder Anbauteile zu bekommen. Aber dämlich ist es schon, wenn man einen ganzen 26"-Fuhrpark daheim hat...


----------



## 18hls86 (16. Juli 2013)

Es kommt halt, wie es kommt. ;-)
Ich für meinen Teil muss nicht jeden Trend mitmachen.
Ich habe zum Glück meinen eigenen Kopf und mache halt was mir gefällt!
Den Mitläufern kann man ja eh nicht helfen. 
Für mich hat Gary Fisher einfach mal wieder übles Zeug geraucht. 
Bin aber auch nur 1,75 m groß. Somit komme ich erst gar nicht in Versuchung, da ich bei kleineren Rahmen die Optik nur noch seltsam finde.
In der Bikebranche wird es halt jedes Jahr noch einen Ticken abgedrehter.
Der Kunde will halt auch gelockt und gerupft werden! ;-)

SG Jürgen


----------



## __Stefan__ (17. Juli 2013)

Wieder mehrere Beiträge, die die fehlende (optische) Harmonie zwischen Statur und Laufradgröße beklagen.

Habt Ihr beim Biken immer Eure Typberaterin dabei? Passende Schuhfarbe zu den Lenkergriffen? Abgestimmt mit der Farbe der Kettenblattschrauben?

Mich interessiert nur, mit welchem Fahrwerk, kann ich bei meinen verschiedenen Feierabendrunden (bzw. Mittagspausenrunden) auf heimischen Bergtrails und/oder den 3, 4 Rennen die ich pro Jahr fahre, maximalen Spaß habe. Je nach Runde/Rennen ein anderes Bike.

Und was soll bei der Kombi 29er - kleiner Mensch bitte nicht harmonisch ausschauen:


----------



## bronks (17. Juli 2013)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> ... Und was soll bei der Kombi 29er - kleiner Mensch bitte nicht harmonisch ausschauen: ...


Das Foto ist das beste Beispiel. Würde das Hinterrad nicht eine Stufe tiefer stehen, dann hätte die Tante das Oberrohr in Bauchhöhe.


----------



## __Stefan__ (17. Juli 2013)

Na und?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganiscol (17. Juli 2013)

Er will damit womöglich sagen, dass es dämlich ausschauen würde, wäre die Perspektive nicht so geschickt verzerrt worden und du dir das Foto demnach auch hättest sparen können. 

Du hast ja geschrieben wie du darüber denkst, das Foto taugt jedenfalls nicht als Gegenbeweis.


----------



## __Stefan__ (17. Juli 2013)

Ästhetik/Geschmack lassen sich nur schwer beweisen.


----------



## subdiver (17. Juli 2013)

Meine Frau (1,72m, 82cm, Schrittlänge) wollte sich ein 26er Cannondale RZ 120 kaufen.
Aber nach der Probefahrt mit einem 29er Spark, auch auf Trails, möchte sie nun kein 26er mehr haben.
Sie möchte ein 29er und das kann ich ihr nicht "ausreden" 

Sie fährt seit über 20 Jahren MTB (mit der Starrgabel am Lago) und weiß 
eigentlich schon wie man MTB fährt, das 29er hat es ihr angetan.

Ich teile nicht unbedingt ihre Einschätzung, aber muß als Verfechter der 26er
zugeben, dass das Fahren mit einem 29er neue Perspektiven eröffnet.


----------



## Ganiscol (17. Juli 2013)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Ästhetik/Geschmack lassen sich nur schwer beweisen.



Du warst es doch, der ein Foto gepostet hat, welches in diesem Zusammenhang für nichts taugt weil die Perspektive (absichtlich?) zu gunsten der Proportionen verzerrt wurde. 

Wenn du aber sagst, du hast das nur eingestellt um uns allen den Tag zu versüssen, dann ist das was anderes.


----------



## __Stefan__ (17. Juli 2013)

Ich sehe da keine (absichtlich) verzerrten Proportionen. Haben die einen Einfluß darauf, wie sich das Bike fährt? Wieviel Spaß man mit dem Fahrwerk hat?


----------



## Ganiscol (17. Juli 2013)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Ich sehe da keine (absichtlich) verzerrten Proportionen. Haben die einen Einfluß darauf, wie sich das Bike fährt? Wieviel Spaß man mit dem Fahrwerk hat?



Dann frage ich mal ganz direkt: Warum hast du das Foto gepostet? Was wolltest du damit bezwecken, als du damit auf den Einwand mit den seltsamen Proportionen eines 29er ansich und im Verhältnis zu kleinen FahrerInnen geantwortet hast?

Nur weil du nicht erkennst wie man ein Foto mit Brennweite, Perspektive und geschicktem tiefer platzieren des Hecks anders wirken lässt als wenn man es rechtwinklig von der Seite ablichtet, heisst das nicht, dass da nichts ist.

Was das mit dem Fahrgefühl zu tun hat? Gar nichts. Aber du hast das Foto gepostet und auf den berechtigten Einwand von bronks mit "na und?" geantwortet.


----------



## schoeppi (17. Juli 2013)

Was bei all den Beiträgen zu dem Thema, nicht nur in diesem Tread hier sondern in allen 26 vs. 29 Diskussionen, auffällt: kaum einer sagt die Wahrheit.

Bei den 26er Verfechtern hört man Argumente wie "ich mache keine Trends mit", "ich lasse mich nicht abzocken von der Industrie", "29er sehen nicht schön aus", dazu die angeblichen technischen Nachteile.
Aber, in vielen Fällen ist die Wahrheit: "Ich kann mir kein neues Bike leisten" (650b oder 29)
Warum sagt das keiner? Ist das peinlich? 
Stattdessen werden die hahnebüchsten Argumente aus dem Hut gezogen.

Fakt ist: die Dinger sterben aus weil sie einfach überholt sind, da geht kein 
Weg dran vorbei, egal wie sehr sich der ein oder andere dagegen streuben mag.


----------



## GnarfTheDwarf (17. Juli 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> [...]
> Aber, in vielen Fällen ist die Wahrheit: "Ich kann mir kein neues Bike leisten" (650b oder 29)
> Warum sagt das keiner? Ist das peinlich? [...]



Warum soll ich mir ein neues Bike leisten obwohl das alte noch gut ist und eine top Ersatzteilversorgung hat? Für nächstes Jahr ist ja anscheinend 650B das non plus ultra. Warum sollte jemand der letztes Jahr nen 29er gekauft hat nun so eines kaufen?


----------



## schoeppi (17. Juli 2013)

GnarfTheDwarf schrieb:


> Für nächstes Jahr ist ja anscheinend 650B das non plus ultra. Warum sollte jemand der letztes Jahr nen 29er gekauft hat nun so eines kaufen?



Ist ein bisschen am Thema vorbei die Frage.
650b löst ja 29 nicht ab sondern 26, das ist die "alte" Grösse.

Niemand hat gesagt das jetzt alle sofort ihre 26er verkaufen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 18hls86 (17. Juli 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Was bei all den Beiträgen zu dem Thema, nicht nur in diesem Tread hier sondern in allen 26 vs. 29 Diskussionen, auffällt: kaum einer sagt die Wahrheit.
> 
> Bei den 26er Verfechtern hört man Argumente wie "ich mache keine Trends mit", "ich lasse mich nicht abzocken von der Industrie", "29er sehen nicht schön aus", dazu die angeblichen technischen Nachteile.
> Aber, in vielen Fällen ist die Wahrheit: "Ich kann mir kein neues Bike leisten" (650b oder 29)
> ...



Zum Glück bist Du nicht Gott.  ;-)
Und warum so emotional?

Der Post ist ja fast schon peinlich und wirft mehr Fragen auf als Antworten.

Ich persönlich finde sogar E-Bikes cooler als 29'er. ;-)


----------



## schoeppi (17. Juli 2013)

18hls86 schrieb:


> Zum Glück bist Du nicht Gott.  ;-)
> Und warum so emotional?
> 
> Der Post ist ja fast schon peinlich und wirft mehr Fragen auf als Antworten.
> ...



Hä?


----------



## 18hls86 (17. Juli 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Hä?



So viel zum Thema "Trend's". ;-)

Wenn so weiter geht brauche ich jetzt gleich eine Tüte Popcorn oder schönes kaltes Bier!


----------



## subdiver (17. Juli 2013)

Ich habe auch 29er getestet und kann unter bestimmten Bedingungen
Vorteile gegenüber 26er erfahren. 

Die 29er sehe ich als Bereicherung und könnte ich mir vorstellen eines zu fahren.

Die 27,5er machen dagegen anscheinend weniger Sinn, 
im Vergleich zu den 26er.


----------



## bobons (17. Juli 2013)

Abo!

   @18hls86: Warum oder? 

Zum Thema: Mein 26er mit 2,4er Reifen hat mindestens denselben Umfang wie ein 27,5er mit 2,0er Reifen - wo soll da der Vorteil sein? 
Weniger Dämpfung? Juchuuuu! 

Mit dickeren Reifen hat man dann 10-20 mm mehr Durchmesser - toooooll...


----------



## 18hls86 (17. Juli 2013)

Jeder soll halt seine Philosophie für sich selbst entdecken.

Ich kann halt kein dogmatisches Denken ab! Mein persönliches Problem.
Auch Gruppenzwänge finde ich äußerst ätzend. Auch mein Problem. Was soll's?

Es kommt, wie es kommt. Ich oder wir müssen und werden auch damit klarkommen!

Forever 26 !! ;-)

SG Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrutalHomer (17. Juli 2013)

26" is not dead it just smells funny made my day


----------



## bobons (17. Juli 2013)

bobons schrieb:


> Abo!
> 
> @18hls86: Warum oder?
> 
> ...





18hls86 schrieb:


> Jeder soll halt seine Philosophie für sich selbst entdecken.
> 
> Ich kann halt kein dogmatisches Denken ab! Mein persönliches Problem.
> Auch Gruppenzwänge finde ich äußerst ätzend. Auch mein Problem. Was soll's?
> ...



Ich bezog mich eigentlich auf "Popcorn *oder* Bier"! 

26, 27, 28 ist für Hobbyiisten sche**egal, und die Pros würden noch mit Falt-Birdys fast genauso schnell unterwegs sein, wenn sie nur Falt-Birdys von den Sponsoren bekommen würden.


----------



## 18hls86 (17. Juli 2013)

bobons schrieb:


> Ich bezog mich eigentlich auf "Popcorn *oder* Bier"!
> 
> 26, 27, 28 ist für Hobbyiisten sche**egal, und die Pros würden noch mit Falt-Birdys fast genauso schnell unterwegs sein, wenn sie nur Falt-Birdys von den Sponsoren bekommen würden.



Hab ich schon so verstanden. ;-)

Ich musste das nur mal loswerden! Dieses 29'er Gespam nervt mich schon seit längerer Zeit!!
Ich nerve ja auch niemanden mit meinen Ansichten.

Wenn es ein Problem gibt und man helfen kann, dann freut man sich natürlich.
Aber dieses ewige " ich glaube zu wissen meinen auch zu können " gehört eigentlich in die Ferienzeit des Nachwuchses.

Dann wird es auch besser ertragen. Aber leider hat uns diese Zeit schon wieder eingeholt und es gibt auch deutlich schlimmeres!  

Have Fun !!


----------



## siq (17. Juli 2013)

wie auch immer, Emily Batty sieht auf dem Bild ja jedenfalls mal sehr gut proportioniert aus, ganz im krassen Gegensatz zu dem abgrundtief hässlichen Bike das sie da hält. Aber gut, wie sagt man so schön, die wahre Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters. 
In dem Sinne kann man das Bier und das Popkorn wieder versorgen. Ausser natürlich wir diskutieren hier über Kanadierinnen weiter.


----------



## 18hls86 (17. Juli 2013)

Hast Du schöne Pic's auf Lager?

Nur her damit ... Popcorn und Bier für alle !!!


----------



## Opernfreunde (17. Juli 2013)

18hls86 schrieb:


> Hast Du schöne Pic's auf Lager?
> 
> Nur her damit ... Popcorn und Bier für alle !!!


----------



## Zaskar01 (17. Juli 2013)

Mike Tittel?  hat der auch namensgerechte Bildchen?


----------



## Powerhouse (17. Juli 2013)

Diese ganze Pro Contra Diskussionen über 26er vs. 29er sind überflüssiger Mist. Warum. Ein Bike besteht nicht nur aus Laufrädern. Die Summer seiner Teile machen das Ergebnis und so bin ich sowohl gute 26er wie 29er, wie auch schlechte 26er wie 29er gefahren. Der Schlüssel zum Spaß war in den meisten Fällen die Rahmengeometrie und nicht Rahmenmaterial oder Laufradgröße. Ob gut oder schlecht muss jeder für sich selbst rausfinden, da es kein besser oder schlechter gibt. Mir persönlich kommen 29er entgegen. Das liegt aber schlichtweg daran, dass mir mit meinen 195 bei 26er der Lenker meist zu tief liegt.


----------



## 18hls86 (17. Juli 2013)

Powerhouse schrieb:


> Diese ganze Pro Contra Diskussionen über 26er vs. 29er sind überflüssiger Mist. Warum. Ein Bike besteht nicht nur aus Laufrädern. Die Summer seiner Teile machen das Ergebnis und so bin ich sowohl gute 26er wie 29er, wie auch schlechte 26er wie 29er gefahren. Der Schlüssel zum Spaß war in den meisten Fällen die Rahmengeometrie und nicht Rahmenmaterial oder Laufradgröße. Ob gut oder schlecht muss jeder für sich selbst rausfinden, da es kein besser oder schlechter gibt. Mir persönlich kommen 29er entgegen. Das liegt aber schlichtweg daran, dass mir mit meinen 195 bei 26er der Lenger meist zu tief liegt.



Natürlich hast damit Recht. Ab einer bestimmten Größe wirkt das auch optisch stimmig!

Hoffentlich bekommen wir noch ein paar Pic's zu sehen!

Der Anfang wäre ja schon mal gemacht.  Danke dafür!

Popcorn und Bier ist ja reichlich vorhanden ...


----------



## subdiver (17. Juli 2013)

Opernfreunde schrieb:


>



Schaut doch gut aus 
Wie groß ist das Mädel ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganiscol (17. Juli 2013)

Powerhouse hats schön zusammengefasst.

Im Prinzip sagt Fabien Barel dasselbe betreffend Geo, Fahrwerk, Rad Grösse und Reifen im Zusammenhang mit der Enduro World Series, wo ja alles mögliche gefahren wird - es geht immer um den bestmöglichen Kompromiss aus den genannten Faktoren und persönlichen Vorlieben für die entsprechende Strecke. Das lässt sich zwar nicht 1:1 auf Hobbyfahrer ummünzen, aber es unterstreicht trotzdem das es nicht die eine richtige Radgrösse für alle und alles gibt. Die Essenz: Jeder fährt das was ihm oder ihr am besten passt.

Bis 10:10 vorspulen:

http://mpora.com/videos/AAdh8jfcrk7l

Barel hat das Rennen übrigens auf 27,5" Rädern gewonnen.


----------



## joerghag (17. Juli 2013)

subdiver schrieb:


> Schaut doch gut aus
> Wie groß ist das Mädel ?



... fehlt nur noch der Rennradlenker... 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## schoeppi (17. Juli 2013)

joerghag schrieb:


> ... fehlt nur noch der Rennradlenker...
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Ist alles Gewöhnungssache.

Wir alle haben halt Jahrzente lang 26er angeschaut.

Wenn ich heute vor meinem 26er Stumpi stehe finde ich das es komisch aussieht, die Räder sind irgendwie viel zu klein im Verhältnis zum Rahmen.


----------



## subdiver (17. Juli 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Ist alles Gewöhnungssache.



Sehe ich auch so, der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier 

Mich würde mal interessieren, um wieviel größer der 1. und 2. Gang im Vergleich zum 26er ist ?
Für lange Alpenanstiege ist das nicht unerheblich.
Ein Anbieter von geführten Alpen-X-Touren hat mir gesagt, dass mit den momentanen Übersetzungen
kein Alpen-X für durschnittlich trainierte Biker möglich sei. Eben wegen der größeren Übersetzung beim 29er.
Keine Ahnung, ob´s stimmt !?


----------



## Kerosin0815 (17. Juli 2013)

Also wie hier eine Person "seine" persönliche 29" meinung bzw überzeugung darbietet ist schon fast peinlich.
Das hat irgendwas missionarisches an sich.
Fassen wir zusammen:
ich fahre meine ollen 26" also nur weiter weil ich mir kein "modernes" 650b oder twäntineiner  leisten kann 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Woher kennst du meine finanziellen umstände ?

Übrigens habe ich ein paar 29er schon probiert.
Mein Fazit: ja..es ist eine andere Fahrerei.Für schnelles Fahren über Forst und Wiesenwege ganz nett....ok...besser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sobald es aber vertrackter wird liegt mir das olle 26er besser.
Habe gedacht ich profitiere mehr vom 29er.
Mein Fazit: Forstwegschrubben usw eindeutig 29"
Der Rest lieber 26er.         
                                                                                       __________________


----------



## schoeppi (17. Juli 2013)

@subdiveras stimmt definitiv nicht.

Zudem stellt sich die Frage was man womit vergleicht.
Bei 3x9 war das maximum hinten bei 34, vorne 22 (26er)
Bei 2 oder 3 x 10 gibts auch 36er hinten, vorne auch 22er möglich.

Aber genau findest du es hier:

http://www.ritzelrechner.de/#

Wenn man mit dem 29er keinen Alpencross fahren können soll dann könnte man auch keine Marathons fahren.
Geht aber ganz gut. 
 @Kerosin0815: wieso hast du dich jetzt angesprochen gefühlt?
Das war eine allgemeine Aussage. Es ist mir eben aufgefallen das es zig Argumente gibt beim 26er zu bleiben aber genau niemand 
sagt er könne sich kein neues leisten.
Da stellt sich einfach die Frage wie ehrlich manche bei ihren "Argumenten" sind.
Ob das bei dir so ist oder nicht weiss ich nicht und interessiert mich auch nicht.

Abgesehen davon ist der Unterschied auf Forstwegen noch am geringsten.


----------



## Zaho (17. Juli 2013)

Meine Frau fährt momentan ein 26er Epic.Übers Wochenende hatte sie ein 29er Epic zum testen und war begeistert von der Laufruhe u.Sicherheit bergab,der Umstieg auf 29 ist sicher.Körpergrösse 167cm. Optik ist nicht ganz so wichtig wenn mann vom Fahrgefühl für sich Vorteile sieht (auch für kleine Fahrer) .Es soll ja auch Händler geben die von 29er  für kleine Fahrer abraten,da sie keine kleinen Rahmen geordert haben.


----------



## Powerhouse (17. Juli 2013)

Die 29iger Übersetzung 36/22 entspricht ziemlich exakt der 36/24 Übersetzung am 26iger. An der Übersetzung scheitert es demnach nicht. Leider verbauen viele Hersteller am 29iger aber immer noch praxisuntaugliche Kurbelsätze. Deswegen kann man aber nicht das Prinzip in Frage stellen, sondern lautstark Kritik an den Herstellern üben. Ich bau mir deswegen gerade selbst mein 29iger auf. Weil ich die Nase voll habe, an XL Rahmen Radsätze mit einem Gewichtslimit von 85 Kilo vorzufinden XL Rahmen mit einem Gewichtslimit von 100 Kilo serviert zu bekommen, an XL Rahmen 160iger Scheiben vorzufinden und zudem Kurbeln, die fürs 26iger taugen, aber nicht fürs 29iger.


----------



## tomtomba (17. Juli 2013)

Ich glaube das ganze wird einfach nur breiter diversifiziert.
Mein erstes MTB vor 25 Jahren war ein Scott Windriver. Die sahen alle gleich aus. 
26 Zoll, Starrgabel, Cantibremsen. Es gab nur eine "Klasse" Mtb´s....
Vor 6 Jahren dann der Kauf des "All-Mountain" da war ich "verwirrt" es wurden dann 26 Zoll mit 150 mm Federweg...macht einen Riesenspaß, möchte ich nicht gegen etwas anderes eintauschen...dann kamen die ersten Marathons (anfang mit dem All-Mountain) und Cross-Duathlons. Dafür wurde dann dieses Jahr ein leichtes 29-er angeschafft. Aber speziell für diesen Einsatzzweck! Vor 25 Jahren gab es kein "CC-All Mountain-Freeride-Marathon-Race" Die Industrie sucht immer nach neuen Lücken um den Absatz anzukurbeln. 
Mein 29-er Marathon Rad macht für den Zweck für den es angeschafft wurde einen Heidenspaß. Aber am Altkönig auf dem Ringwall, oder am Gardasee macht es eben keinen Spaß...
Ob die 29-er dann mit großen Federwegen jenseits der 150 mm harmonieren wird sich zeigen, wenn die Specis mal so richtig ausgeliefert und in der Breite vorhanden sind. 
Größere Laufräder haben schon Sinn, aber ich denke die Kombi mit großem Laufrad und viel Federweg ist eher weniger sinnvoll, da wird sich 650 B etablieren. 
Ich warte noch 1-2 Jahre und ersetze dann das Simplon...mal schauen was sich bis dahin durchgesetzt hat...

Sonnigen Tag..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (17. Juli 2013)

Powerhouse schrieb:


> und zudem Kurbeln, die fürs 26iger taugen, aber nicht fürs 29iger.



Shimano reagiert, für 2014 werden die Übersetzungen auf die 29er angepasst.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (17. Juli 2013)

> mal schauen was sich bis dahin durchgesetzt hat...



Ich tippe mal auf 27,5....

Mit 29" und langhubigem Fahrwerk..das gibbt nix.


----------



## Opernfreunde (17. Juli 2013)

joerghag schrieb:


> ... fehlt nur noch der Rennradlenker...


----------



## subdiver (17. Juli 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> [MENTION=20443]Wenn man mit dem 29er keinen Alpencross fahren können soll dann könnte man auch keine Marathons fahren.
> Geht aber ganz gut.



Na ja, ich sehe schon Unterschiede zwischen einem Marathon-Rennen und einem Alpen-X, nicht nur bei Ausrüstung und Material 

Die Aussage mit dem Alpen-X stammt ja nicht von mir, sondern von einem 
Alpen-X-Anbieter.



Powerhouse schrieb:


> Die 29iger Übersetzung 36/22 entspricht ziemlich exakt der 36/24 Übersetzung am 26iger.



Beim 26er kann ich aber auch 36/22 fahren und habe dann einen noch leichteren 1. Gang,
was beim Alpen-X schon nützen kann.


----------



## schoeppi (17. Juli 2013)

subdiver schrieb:


> Na ja, ich sehe schon Unterschiede zwischen einem Marathon-Rennen und einem Alpen-X, nicht nur bei Ausrüstung und Material
> 
> Was die zu fahrenden Hm angeht ist das schon vergleichbar.
> Wobei beim Alpencross Pausen gemacht werden, beim Marathon pressierts.
> ...



Ich bin 2009 einen Alpencross gefahren, mit 3x9, 22/34.
Damals hatte ich nur ein Jahr MTB-Praxis und noch nie mehr als 1000Hm pro Tour gefahren. Ging trotzdem, und tat gar nicht weh. 

Ziemlich gestaunt hatte ich damals als ich sah womit die anderen so ankamen.
Ich dachte mein braucht robustes Material, hatte ein AM-Fully mit komfortabler Geometrie, Snake-Skin Bereifung etc.

Und dann wurden da fliegengewichtige Carbon-HTs sub 9 kg aus den Autos geladen! 

Mir wurde erstmal schlecht.....


----------



## Geisterfahrer (17. Juli 2013)

Da kann man jetzt toll diskutieren, was ein "durchschnittlich trainierter Biker" ist und welche Strecken die genau meinen. Ist das jemand, der 22-36 in Verbindung mit 26" Laufrädern braucht? Und über die Alpen gibt es auch mehr als einen Weg...

Solange es keine festen Definitionen hierzu gibt, halte ich die Pauschalaussage:


> .., dass mit den momentanen Übersetzungen
> kein Alpen-X für durschnittlich trainierte Biker möglich sei.


nicht für richtig.

Finde ich gut, dass Shimano reagiert. 22-30-42 habe ich auch am 29er. Nur schaltet meine Eigenbaulösung nicht besonders toll, wahrscheinlich, weil das mittlere Blatt keine Steighilfen hat, ist eigentlich als kleines Blatt für 2-fach Antriebe gedacht. Die Schaltgeschichte sehe ich als einziges Problem an meinem großen Rad. 
Aber ich bin weder komplett fortschrittsgläubig und halte 26"er für überholt, noch verteufele ich die neue Laufradgröße. Fahre beides gerne, hat beides seinen Reiz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (17. Juli 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Ich dachte mein braucht robustes Material, hatte ein AM-Fully mit komfortabler Geometrie, Snake-Skin Bereifung etc.



Nein, braucht man nicht unbedingt 
Ich wohne im Alpenvorland und fahre meine Alpentouren und auch Alpen-X
mit einem 100mm Fully, meine Bereifung dabei "Rocket Ron" und "Racing Ralph".
OK, ich bin jetzt nicht der Wahnsinnstrailabfahrer, eher der Hochfahrer.
Früher bin ich diese Strecken auch mit einem HT gefahren, aber wenn 
man Ü-50 ist, möchte man was Bequemeres 

Was bietet Shimano 2014 für die 29er an ?


----------



## Erich17 (17. Juli 2013)

Ich habe 3 26 Zoll Bikes - 
Stumpjumper Pro 2009 140mm Grösse L über 4000,- - ein super Bike
Enduro 2012 Grösse L - auch super
Cube Acid billig Hardtail 18 Zoll - für den Preis ein tolles Rad

Dann habe ich bei mir in den Alpen 4 Tage lang ein Testrad 29 Zoll (Stumpjumper Carbon) geholt. Mein Spezl ist mit meinen 26ern mit dabei gewesen und wir haben immer wieder, unzählige male, hin und her gewechselt bei allen möglichen Untergründen. Forstautobahnen, steile schottrige Anstiege, Waldwege total verwurzelt und und und.
Nach 4 Tagen stand für mich fest, dass IN ALLEN Bereichen das 29er
das deutlich bessere Rad ist. Auch mein Spezl war RESTLOS überzeugt 
(und der ist eingefleischter 26er Fahrer !)
Ich bin 1,80m gross und habe eine 85er Schrittlänge. Und auch das 29er habe ich als L mit 60er Vorbau genommen. 

Ich für meinen Teil kann nur bestätigen, dass egal welches Rad ich mir in Zukunft kaufe, wird ein 29er - ohne wenn und aber !


----------



## 18hls86 (17. Juli 2013)

Die 29'er und Ihre Freundinnen werden uns noch die Erzatzteilversorgung vermiesen und der Bäcker kommt auch noch irgendwann!?
Planker Egoismus !!
Von mir aus könnt Ihr auch mit 36 Zöllern unterwegs sein.
Wenn's der Freundin und dem Bäcker gefällt!?
Ich habe noch Popcorn und gutes, kaltes Bier ohne Ende !!
Stinkt es euch 29 Anhängern wie der Test ausgefallen ist?

On the way, erklärt der Ossi dem Wessi wie die soziale Marktwirtschaft funktioniert und wie toll sie auch ist.
Der Wessi denkt sich, " fangen wir jetzt beim Alphabet wieder an ?."
Danach wird er böse und denkt sich, " der hat mich doch verarscht !!"
Wieder etwas später, fällt Ihm auf " er wusste es einfach nicht besser !!"

Danach konnte er beruhigt schlafen gehen.

So good night ...


----------



## moxrox (18. Juli 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Shimano reagiert, für 2014 werden die Übersetzungen auf die 29er angepasst.



Ist wahrscheinlich Strategie, dass Shimano zwar reagiert aber eben erst nach etlichen Jahren.


----------



## Erich17 (18. Juli 2013)

Man kann denken was man will, aber schuld ist nicht die Industrie die diesen Hype macht, sondern wir Endverbraucher !!!
Würden keine 27,5er oder 29er gekauft werden, gäbe es sie nicht lange - Punkt aus !
Also nicht die Industrie hier anprangern !!!
In Amerika werden nicht mal mehr 10% an 26 Zöllern verkauft (so habe ich es zumindest gelesen).

Ich habe mal hier imForum die Frage gestellt ob 9-fach aussterben wird - da kam einhellig die Reaktion "Niemals". Mittlerweile wird schon davon gesprochen dass Shimano in naher Zukunft die Produktion für 9-fach einstellen wird !

Und hier die gute Nachricht für die 26er Verehrer. Ich geb meine auch nicht her


----------



## MarcoFibr (18. Juli 2013)

Zur Not kann auch 20/36 montiert werden!
Ich habe mich nach 5 Minuten Probefahrt für ein 29er entschieden. Fühlte mich einfach besser. Schneller werde ich nicht dadurch.


----------



## Macmolle (18. Juli 2013)

Moin habe gestern auch mal ein 29er gefahren (Nur mal so vor der Haustür, also nicht besonders aussagekräftig), wollte auf der Straße wenden, im Gegensatz zu meinen 26er hatte ich das Gefühl ich fahre vom Wendekreis einen LKW.
Mein erster Eindruck diesbezüglich, negativ.
Wie soll das erst im Gelände aussehen?


----------



## bronks (18. Juli 2013)

Macmolle schrieb:


> Moin habe gestern auch mal ein 29er gefahren (Nur mal so vor der Haustür, also nicht besonders aussagekräftig), wollte auf der Straße wenden, im Gegensatz zu meinen 26er hatte ich das Gefühl ich fahre vom Wendekreis einen LKW. Mein erster Eindruck diesbezüglich, negativ. Wie soll das erst im Gelände aussehen?


Mit jedem Radl, welches ich in die Finger bekomme heize ich auf dem Hof, 5m x 5m, Kreise und 8ter. Erstmalig, auf dem Hof, mit einem 29er: So richtig prickelnd war es nicht. Mit einem BMX funktioniert das deutlich besser.

Das 29er soll Hindernisse einfach überrollen, an denen man mit einem 26 einfach hängen bleibt. Da habe ich nicht viel davon gemerkt. An 2 - 3 cm hohen Kanten rumpelt es genauso und wenn man stumpf gegen den Randstein fährt, dann kommt man auch nicht rüber.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (18. Juli 2013)

Ganz einfach: Wenn es Euch nicht liegt (und Euch die bisherigen Tests ausreichend erscheinen, das abschließend zu beurteilen): Lasst die Finger von 29ern. Fahrt weiter 26"
Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## 18hls86 (18. Juli 2013)

Als nächstes kommt dann 28,2437565 Zoll und wieder werden sehr viele, sehr begeistert sein.
Danach kommt die Einführung des AM Hollandrades mit 132,567465 mm FW am Hinterbau mit der neuen XX1 Plus Mega Super Controll Einheit für eine störungsfreie Funktion.
Natürlich werden auch dann wieder sehr viele, sehr begeistert sein.

Danach kommt vielleicht, aber das ist ja eigentlich geheim ... die Endlösung ... die Auferstehung ... der Sohn von Gary Fisher !!

Wenn es so weiter geht, entdecken und übernehmen noch die Zeugen Jehovas die Bikebranche. ;-)

Dann ist aber Schluß mit witzig !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskar01 (18. Juli 2013)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> Es wird immer Nischenanbieter (Reuber, Agresti, (tw auch Nicolai) um die  Bekanntesten aufzuführen) geben, welche 26" Räder hochhalten werden  oder sie als Kundenanfertigung anbieten.
> 
> Was die werte Kundschaft benötigt; sich aufschwatzen lässt; welchen  Trend sie folgt oder auch nicht, können wir sicherlich nicht vorhersagen  und auch so eigentlich nicht beeinflussen (ausser wir fahren alle nur  noch forumsinterne ICB Räder
> 
> ...


.


----------



## MM76 (18. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

also ich weiß nicht, warum man sich über das Thema so streiten muss. Ich bin 1,96 und habe mir gerade ein neues 26er bestellt (TA24 Ambition 3.3). Warum? Mit knapp über 100kg benötige ich auch recht stabile Laufräder. Das ganze soll aber auch bezahlbar bleiben. Optisch hätte zu mir sicher auch ein 29er gut gepasst.
Zu den Unterschieden im Rollen über Hindernisse: Mag sein, dass bestimmte Erhebungen mit den größeren Rädern besser überfahren werden. Na und? Ob ich bei einer schönen Tour 2,5 Minuten eher da bin oder nicht...... Für Profis oder ambitionierte Hobby-Rennfahrer geht es natürlich um jede Sekunde!

So lange ich die nächsten 5-6 Jahre wenigstens alle Ersatz- und Verschleißteile für mein 26er bekomme, schau ich mir die Entwicklung gerne an und entscheide dann irgendwann, wie es weiter geht.



Macmolle schrieb:


> Moin ....


 
Sehr schönes Benutzerbild


----------



## 18hls86 (18. Juli 2013)

Wir streiten doch nicht! ;-)

Ist doch nur Informationsaustausch !!

Und Spamen können auch 26'er !!


----------



## bronks (18. Juli 2013)

MM76 schrieb:


> ... Ich bin 1,96 ... Optisch hätte zu mir sicher auch ein 29er gut gepasst.


Da ich annehme, daß Deine Beine so lang sein könnten, wie meine, wäre eine längere Kurbel deutlich mehr wert, als größere Laufräder, aber das wird nirgendwo breitgetreten und propagiert. 

Für Untersuchungen bzgl. der Auswirkung von verschiedenen Kurbellängen, läßt man ausschließlich Zwergwüchsige auf der Bahn sprinten und meint, dann das Universalergebnis zu haben.



MM76 schrieb:


> ... Ob ich bei einer schönen Tour 2,5 Minuten eher da bin oder nicht...... Für Profis oder ambitionierte Hobby-Rennfahrer geht es natürlich um jede Sekunde! ...


Es macht viel aus, mit wem man fährt. Leute die einen quälen, die quält man sehr gerne zurück. Da merkt man plötzlich, was 0,2 km/h bergauf ausmachen, denn jede 10 Sekunden wird die Lücke um einen halben Meter größer. Dafür wirft man gerne auch zwei volle Trinkflaschen in den Graben, um sie später wieder zu holen.


----------



## MM76 (18. Juli 2013)

bronks schrieb:


> Es macht viel aus, mit wem man fährt. Leute die einen quälen, die quält man sehr gerne zurück. Da merkt man plötzlich, was 0,2 km/h bergauf ausmachen, denn jede 10 Sekunden wird die Lücke um einen halben Meter größer. Dafür wirft man gerne auch zwei volle Trinkflaschen in den Graben, um sie später wieder zu holen.


 
Das ist unbestritten Nur meine Touren mit den Kollegen sehen nicht so aus. Klar strengen wir uns an und bolzen auch mal einen Berg hoch. Aber hauptsächlich haben wir Spaß und bei dem geht es *uns* nicht um Sekunden. 

Wir sind Ende Mai den Rennsteig gefahren. Da waren zwei mit Crossrad dabei. Der eine sogar mit Starrgabel Na und? Wir hatten alle unseren Spaß und wer da theoretisch schneller fahren könnte ist uns Wurst.


----------



## Phil-Joe (18. Juli 2013)

Ich finde es schade, dass die Industrie - zumindest an einigen Stellen - das alte Gardemaß zu Grabe tragen möchte. Es gibt genug Verfechter dieser Laufradgröße. Ich selbst zähle mich dazu.

Was mich eher besorgt: Ich bin ein Mensch, der sich für gewöhnlich gerne für 7 bis 10 Jahre an ein Bike bindet. Nun ist es langsam an der Zeit, dass ich mich umschaue, etwas neues anzuschaffen. Aktuell fahre ich ein 26er Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Pro aus dem Jahr 2006. Liebevoll habe ich es über die Jahre aufgewertet mit neuem Lenker, Sattel, Laufrädern, Bremsen, etc. In den letzten Jahren beschäftigt mich neben den Laufrädern generell das Thema Standards in der Industrie. Ich überlege, Geld in die Hand zu nehmen und einen neuen LRS zu kaufen. Problem: Achsstandards. Mein Stumpy hält vorne und hinten mit Schnellspannern die Räder fest. Ein neuer LRS würde dafür mit Sicherheit Steckachsen mit 15mm bzw. 12mm Durchmesser verwenden. In gewissem Maße kann ich das natürlich durch umbaubare Achsen abfedern, dennoch bleibt ein Restrisiko. Außerdem möchte ich bereits jetzt von einem neuen Laufrad profitieren, dieses aber auch auf das neue Bike mitnehmen, was 2014 oder 2015 geplant ist. Aber welche Laufradgröße wählen? Es geht für mich genauso um die Themen Versorgungssicherheit mit Komponenten. Was bringt mir jetzt bspw. ein neuer 26er LRS, wenn dann mein neues Bike "zwangsweise" ein 29er oder 27,5er sein muss, weil es etwas anderes nicht mehr gibt. Oder dieser Mist mit den Tapered Steuerrohren?!? Warum bleiben die alten 1 1/8 zöllichen nicht einfach im Programm? Jetzt wäre ich auf gebrauchte Gabeln angewiesen, weil es bspw. keine neuen RockShox mehr gibt, die ein 1 1/8" Steuerrohr haben. -.-

Grundsätzlich bin ich dem Thema 29er gegenüber aufgeschlossen. 27,5 geht für mich gar nicht, weil ich einfach einen viel zu kleinen Vorteil dieser Größe gegenüber den klassischen 26ern sehe. Mal sehen, wie ich mich entscheide und wie sich die Zukunft entwickelt. Aber das neue Specialized Camber S-Works macht mir einen sehr schönen Eindruck.


----------



## schoeppi (18. Juli 2013)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Außerdem möchte ich bereits jetzt von einem neuen Laufrad profitieren, dieses aber auch auf das neue Bike mitnehmen, was 2014 oder 2015 geplant ist. Aber welche Laufradgröße wählen? Es geht für mich genauso um die Themen Versorgungssicherheit mit Komponenten. Was bringt mir jetzt bspw. ein neuer 26er LRS, wenn dann mein neues Bike "zwangsweise" ein 29er oder 27,5er sein muss,



Nun, so kompliziert ist das nun auch wieder nicht.

Für dein Stumpi kommt ja nur ein 26er in Frage.
Wenn dein nächstes Rad wieder ein 26er wird kannst du den LRS mitnehmen, umbaubare Achsen vorausgesetzt.

Wenns was anderes wird eben nicht -> Ebay oder Bikemarkt

Und da du so schnell eh noch nicht wechseln willst, was spricht denn gegen den Kauf?
Du fährst den LRS doch noch eine Weile, so what?


----------



## Erich17 (18. Juli 2013)

Also wer nach einer 5 Minuten Probefahrt im Hof oder in seinem Garten ein Urteil über ein Fahrrad abgibt, hat meiner Meining nach keinerlei Ahnung vom Moutainbiken - sorry !!!! Und ich will damit NIEMANDEN hier angreifen !

Leiht euch nicht nur für 1 Tag sondern für mehrere Tage ein 29er und nehmt euer 26er mit einem Bekannten mit - und fahrt mal 3 oder 4 verschiedene Touren und wechselt immer wieder hin und her. Ich traue mich zu 90% behaupten, dass sich euere Meinung ändert.

Wer ausschliesslich Mini Trails fährt, wo alle 10m eine Spitzkehre mit 1m Platz kommt, wird mit einem 29er nicht Glücklich, aber in allen anderen Geländearten hat das 29er einfach SPÜRBARE Vorteile.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (18. Juli 2013)

> Leiht euch nicht nur für 1 Tag sondern für mehrere Tage ein 29er  und nehmt euer 26er mit einem Bekannten mit - und fahrt mal 3 oder 4  verschiedene Touren und wechselt immer wieder hin und her. Ich traue  mich zu 90% behaupten, dass sich euere Meinung ändert.



Sehr gewagte These.
Hab ich alles hinter mir.Fazit:ich bleib bei 26".
Wenn es irgendwann tatsächlich mal keine Ersatzteile für die 26" mehr gibt
werde ich aber wahrscheinlich auf 650b umsatteln.
Aber ich denke es wird rührige Hersteller geben die weiter die 26" Sparte bedienen werden.
Achso: bin 184 cm mit SL 87.Eigentlich genau die Zielgruppe der Industrie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 18hls86 (18. Juli 2013)

Wird man als 29'er zum Missionar?
Muss 29'er besser sein als 26'er?
Verliert es sonst seine Daseinsberechtigung?
Wer will soll's fahren !!
Aber diese Gequatsche, 26'er ist tot und nur in Ausnahmefällen gerechtfertigt, ist einfach nur lächerlich und wirkt auch etwas hilflos.
Aber irgendwann ist auch dieser Hype wieder vorbei und der nächste Sturm bricht los. ;-)
Mancher wäre froh um eure Probleme !!


----------



## Phil-Joe (19. Juli 2013)

Jedem das seine. Aktuell möchte man sich eben über diese Thematik auslassen. Ist doch wie generell hier. Schau doch mal in die Lupine Threads. Dort geht es ähnlich zu mit den Vertretern anderer Hersteller ... Vieles ist einfach Geschmackssache.


----------



## 18hls86 (19. Juli 2013)

Ist ja teilweise wirklich gutes Entertainment ! 

Dazu noch kostenfrei und das in der heutigen Zeit.

Das wird den Banken und noch anderen geldgeilfixierten Institutionen gar nicht auf Dauer gefallen.

Schön das es so etwas gibt und hoffentlich bleibt es auch so bestehen.


----------



## Macmolle (19. Juli 2013)

Erich17 schrieb:


> SPÜRBARE Vorteile.



Und die währen? Ist keine Spaßfrage.


----------



## schoeppi (19. Juli 2013)

Ich fass das mal zusammen:

wer sich ein 29er kauft ist ein Mitläufer dem nicht mehr zu helfen ist, hat sich von der Industrie abzocken lassen, ist nur einem Trend gefolgt und und ist deswegen kein Individualist.

Wenn so jemand dann erklärt das er sich fürs 29er entschieden hat weil er es getestet hat und der Test überzeugt hat, dann ist er ein Missionar.

Wenn jemand einfach nur die Entwicklung am Markt wiedergibt, die ganz eindeutig vom 26er weg geht, dann ist das hilflos und lächerlich.

Kommt das etwa hin?

Mit anderen Worten:
der wahre Mountainbiker bleibt beim 26er, wie sich das gehört!
Nur die tumbe Masse läuft dem Trend hinterher, diese armseligen Kleingeister, werden schon sehen was sie davon haben! 


...die besseren Bikes!


----------



## schoeppi (19. Juli 2013)

Macmolle schrieb:


> Und die währen? Ist keine Spaßfrage.



Das hat er weiter vorne schon ausführlich erklärt, einfach ein bisschen scrollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 18hls86 (19. Juli 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Ich fass das mal zusammen:
> 
> wer sich ein 29er kauft ist ein Mitläufer dem nicht mehr zu helfen ist, hat sich von der Industrie abzocken lassen, ist nur einem Trend gefolgt und und ist deswegen kein Individualist.
> 
> ...



Sind 29'er auch humorfrei?

Warum das schon wieder?

Hast Du Deine Erlösung noch nicht gefunden?

Dann warte auf Gary's Sohn.

Viel Spaß noch dabei !! ;-)


----------



## schoeppi (19. Juli 2013)

18hls86 schrieb:


> Sind 29'er auch humorfrei?
> 
> 
> Hast Du Deine Erlösung noch nicht gefunden?



Doch, hab ich!
Achtung (man achte auf die Laufradgeösse!):


----------



## 18hls86 (19. Juli 2013)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Doch, hab ich!
> Achtung (man achte auf die Laufradgeösse!):



Freut mich für Dich !! ;-)

SG Jürgen


----------



## 18hls86 (19. Juli 2013)

Wird man bei einem 29'er zum Missionar?
Fragte der unwissende Käufer den lieben und netten Verkäufer.
Ich habe da solche Gerüchte gehört.
Eigentlich Nein, sagte der hoch qualifizierte Fachverkäufer, der natürlich auch alle Gütesiegel mit Sternchen hatte.
Nur in Einzelfällen kann es zu leichten missionarischen Tätigkeiten kommen. Aber das ist eher selten und betrifft eigentlich nur eine kleine Randgruppe. So einer von 1000 würde ich sagen.
Was mache ich dann, fragte der interessierte Käufer.

Das ist ganz einfach, sagte der nette Verkäufer.

Einfach mal wieder öfters Auto fahren, dann klingen die Symptome relativ rasch wieder ab!

Sollten Sie noch Fragen haben, wenden Sie sich doch bitte zu Ihrem Arzt oder Apotheker!
Diese werden Ihnen bestimmt helfen können.
Im Notfall sollten Sie halt ein 26'er benutzen, da sind solche Symptome eigentlich nicht bekannt.


----------



## MM76 (19. Juli 2013)

Okay, die 29er rollen auf vielen Wegen etwas besser. Unbestritten.

Was machen denn die ganzen glücklichen 29er-Besitzer, wenn zum Beispiel in 2 Jahren jemand 29,8" rausbringt und die Weiterentwicklung der 29er einstellt, da diese dann nicht mehr so toll sind. Fühlt Ihr Euch dann nicht auch vor den Kopf gestoßen? Springt Ihr dann gleich auf den nächsten Zug, weil es ja wieder 3,5sec auf 100km schneller vorwärts geht?

Denn das ist doch der Punkt, der die 26er Piloten so ärgert. Dass man(die Industrie) sich hinstellt und alles "verteufelt" und in kürzester Zeit einstellt, was die letzten 20 Jahre hervorragend funktioniert hat. Das ist Abzocke! Produziert man die 26er im gleichen Stil weiter, dann regt sich sicher niemand auf. Der radikale Schnitt ist nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## Powerhouse (19. Juli 2013)

Ich weiß nicht warum sich die 26er Piloten aufregen. Fakt ist, dass 26 im Moment der Standard ist und nicht 29. Nachdem ich Mountainbiker der ersten Stunde bin und mir gerade ein 29er zusammenstelle weiß ich wovon ich spreche. Es gibt im 29er-Bereich einen Bruchteil an Komponenten im Vergleich zum 26er. Bei den Rädern gibt es nur bei den Hardtails einen Trend zum 29er. Im Fully-Bereich dominiert aktuell auch noch das 26er. Klar gibt es Firmen wie Specialiezed, die nur noch 29er produzieren. Aber es ist ja keiner gezwungen bei diesen Firmen zu kaufen. Es gibt noch genug andere Anbieter.

In die Arbeit fahre ich mein 17 Jahre altes Corratec 2004 mit einer 7-Fach Deore LX Schaltung, Naben mit einer Maulweite von 13 mm und einer Rock Shox Judy XC mit 60 mm Federweg. Und nach 17 Jahren bekomme ich immer noch Ersatzteile für meine 7-Fach-Schaltung.

Und selbst wenn 27.5 ein neuer Standard werden sollte, heist das ja noch lange nicht, dass man keine Reifen mehr für 26 bekämme. Und ihr glaubt ja selber nicht, dass sich die Reifenhersteller ins eigene Fleisch schneiden und einen Reifen nicht in beiden Größen produzieren werden.

Ich finde es auch witzig das manche nach einer Innenhofrunde mit einem 29iger eines Herstellers schon wissen, wie andere 29er fahren. Ach ja stimmt ja aber, wenn ich auf dem Verkaufsgelände einen VW-Golf Probe fahre, dann weiß ich ja auch wie sich alle Kleinwagen auf der Straße schlagen und fahre deshalb lieber einen SUV.

Ich sehe das ganze Entspannt. Jeder soll das fahren, was im selbst am besten gefällt. Warum wollen wir uns gegenseitig immer nur überzeugen, dass man mit dem Material des anderen nicht fahren könne?


----------



## 18hls86 (19. Juli 2013)

Es wurde ja auch unnötig Öl ins Feuer gegossen.
Ich war halt dann so ehrlich und hab geschrieben was mir zu diesem Thema durch den Kopf geht.
Natürlich bin ich eigen, aber das sind die meisten hier.
Und ich rege mich schon darüber auf, dass hier teilweise persönliche Vorlieben und Industrieinteressen zum Dogma erhoben werden.
Aber ich bin halt eingefleischter 26'er und will das auch bleiben!
Ich habe mich die letzten Monate schon ausreichend mit Ersatzmaterial eingedeckt, weil ich der Lage langsam nicht mehr traue. 
Ist vielleicht unnötig, aber sicher ist sicher.
Das hat mich mehr gekostet, als ein neues 29'er.
Ich will kein 29'er und damit hat sich der Fall für mich.
Aber das sind Entscheidungen die jeder für sich selber treffen muss.
Man muss ja auch mit den Konsequenzen leben.
Aber das ewige Gespame " 26'er stirbt und Ihr seit ja von gestern ", das hat mich schon tierisch genervt.
Denn wer weiß das schon?


----------



## luki100 (19. Juli 2013)

Bin jetzt auch auf ein 29er nach ausgiebigem Testen umgestiegen. Muss schon ehrlicherweise sagen, das man sich beim 29er sicherer mehr im Rad sitzen fühlt. Auch ist die Wendigkeit vorhanden. Bin 171 und habe einen 17,5 Zoll Rahmen. Vom Gewicht bin ich gleich geblieben gegenüber alten Bike mit 8,9 kg. Am besten ausgiebig ausprobieren oder beim 26 er bleiben. Das Rad wird durch 29er auch nicht neu erfunden.


----------



## RetroRider (19. Juli 2013)

Daß die Hersteller alle Möglichkeiten erkunden, ist eigentlich gut. Aber im Gegensatz zu Elektronik-Produkten kann dabei mit etwas Glück nur eine winzige Verbesserung herauskommen. Dabei wird auf Marktwachstum spekuliert. Das Fahrrad liegt einfach im Trend. Daß man als alteingesessener Hobbybiker nicht mit den Produktzyklen mithalten kann und muss, ist klar. Ich hab noch nicht mal alle meine V-Brakes auf dem aktuellen Stand der Technik, obwohl ich mind. 6000 km im Jahr fahre.


----------



## subdiver (19. Juli 2013)

Wenn ich ein neues Marathon-Fully haben möchte, bin ich mittlerweile gezwungen ein 29er zu kaufen.
Egal ob ich es gut finde oder nicht.



luki100 schrieb:


> Muss schon ehrlicherweise sagen, das man sich beim 29er sicherer mehr im Rad sitzen fühlt.



Das ist mit ein Grund, warum meine Frau auch ein 29er Fully möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (19. Juli 2013)

subdiver schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein neues Marathon-Fully haben möchte, bin ich mittlerweile gezwungen ein 29er zu kaufen.
> Egal ob ich es gut finde oder nicht.[...]



Was ist denn am Alten kaputt?
Die Komplettbike-Hersteller interessieren mich eigentlich nicht. Erst wenn Surly keinen 26er-Rahmen mehr anbietet, mache ich mir Sorgen. Wahrscheinlich werde ich meinen jetzigen Surly-Rahmen nie kaputt bekommen, aber leider gibt's ja auch noch die Diebstahl-Gefahr.


----------



## Powerhouse (19. Juli 2013)

subdiver schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein neues Marathon-Fully haben möchte, bin ich mittlerweile gezwungen ein 29er zu kaufen.
> Egal ob ich es gut finde oder nicht.



Dann kauf dir z. B. ein Scott Spark aus der 600er Reihe. Und schon hast du ein aktuelles 26er Marathon-Fully


----------



## Erich17 (19. Juli 2013)

Macmolle schrieb:


> Und die währen? Ist keine Spaßfrage.



1. Schaut mal in Steigungen jenseits der 20% die Fahrweise mit einem 26er an - mit jedem Tritt zieht es einem den Lenker von links nach rechts - wer das gegenteil behauütet lügt !!!  Und dann fahrt mal die gleiche Rampe mit einem 29er !

2. In richtig grobschottrigen Anstiegen bleibt man sehr sehr oft bei einem 26er mit dem Hinterrad fast hängen wenn man nicht genau einen gewaltigen Tritt ins Pedal knallt. Das kommt mit dem 29er fast gar nicht mehr vor - das Überrollen von richtigen Absätzen geht deutlich leichter.

3. Bergab ist sofort eine deutlich spürbare grössere Vertrauensbasis da, man fühlt sich defintiv sicherer, speziell im steilen mit Absätzen.

Wie gesagt, ich gebe deswegen meine 3 anderen 26er nicht her. Fakt für mich aber ist, dass das 29er, für das was ich fahre, das bessere Rad ist.
Nur wie manch andere, einfach die Augen zu verschliessen und zu behaupten 29er braucht kein Mensch, das tue ich nicht. Ich bin nach AUSGIEBIGER Probefahrt einfach ÜBERZEUGT worden. Vieleicht hätte ich auch nach 5 Minuten Kreisfahren im Hof und 2x den Randstein rauf und runter auch behauptet, daß 29er für mich nicht in Frage kommen.


----------



## 18hls86 (19. Juli 2013)

Was mich schockiert hat, ist zB das Salsa einfach fast alles dem neuen Trend geopfert hat. Erst wurde das ala Carte noch flashig in Titan angeboten, danach den Klassiker in die Wüste geschickt. Neuer Name, ebenfalls in Titan erhältlich, aber 29'er.
Gibt mir schon zu denken und regt mich natürlich auch auf, der Mist.
Da ist Surly noch freundlich dagegen. ;-)
Da muss man doch gegen halten!
Für was fahr ich im Gelände, wenn es nicht mal ordentlich scheppert oder kracht?
Muss heute alles Smoothie sein?
Oder haben mittlerweile so viele Bandscheibenvorfälle?
Für mich ist und war 26'er kult und wird es für mich auch immer sein.
Bin aber erst Ü40. Mit Ü60 wollte ich mir nach Möglichkeit ein Moots gönnen.
Das ist auch Smoothie, aber halt auch in 26'er erhältlich.
Bis jetzt jedenfalls.


----------



## subdiver (19. Juli 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Was ist denn am Alten kaputt?
> Die Komplettbike-Hersteller interessieren mich eigentlich nicht.



Nichts, aber man möchte manchmal doch etwas Neues 



Powerhouse schrieb:


> Dann kauf dir z. B. ein Scott Spark aus der 600er Reihe. Und schon hast du ein aktuelles 26er Marathon-Fully



Hatte ich am WE im Allgäu getestet, war aber nicht soviel Unterschied 
zu meinem gepimpten Element. 
Das 29er Spark empfand ich dagegen als etwas völlig Neues.


----------



## RetroRider (19. Juli 2013)

subdiver schrieb:


> Nichts, aber man möchte manchmal doch etwas Neues
> [...]



Ha! Auf die Antwort habe ich gewartet. Dann könnte man es nämlich so ausdrücken: Du bist gegen 29er, weil du beim Marketing-Opfer sein kein Marketing-Opfer sein willst...


----------



## subdiver (19. Juli 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Du bist gegen 29er,



Nein, ich bin nicht gegen 29er 
Ich könnte mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass mein nächstes Bike ein 29er wird.

Man hat zur Zeit nur keine Wahlmöglichkeit mehr, ob 26 oder 29.


----------



## RetroRider (19. Juli 2013)

Ja, das kann ich nachvollziehen. Geht mir ähnlich: Stahl+Cantisockel gibt's, hochwertige Stahlrahmen gibt's, aber die Kombination hochwertig+Stahl+Cantisockel gibt's inzwischen nur noch von Surly. Liegt aber vielleicht auch daran, daß hochwertige Stahlrahmen ewig halten. (Vielleicht steht die Industrie deswegen auf Alu?)


----------



## Powerhouse (19. Juli 2013)

Ich stamme noch aus der Zeit wo man mit Stahlrahmen ohne Federgabel mit 1.95 Reifen den Tremalzo fuhr und einen riesen Spaß dabei hatte. Diese ganzen Diskussionen hatten wir schon einmal. Immer wenn etwas neues auf den Markt kommt, fürchten einige von euch vollkommen out zu sein. Letztendlich geht es doch nämlich darum.

Als die erste Federgal vom Bike-Magazin getestet wurde war das Fazit: Braucht man nicht, nur für Weicheier. Danach kamen Monatelange Diskussionen pro und contra.

Was gab es für Diskussionen als die ersten Fullys auf den Markt kamen. Ein Aufschrei unter den Bikern. Wieder monatelange Diskussionen, die zum Teil bis zum heutigen Tag anhalten.

Bei der Einführung der Scheibenbremse war es genau das gleiche. Erst hieß es braucht man nicht, dann kamen wieder monatelange Diskussionen.

Jetzt sind wir halt bei den 29er angelangt und wollen uns hier gegenseitig das Bike madig machen. Ich dachte immer wir sollten eine Gemeinschaft sein?

Liebe Bikeindustrie. Gott sei Dank hast du dich nicht an den Zweiflern und Kritikern orientiert. Sonst müsste ich heute immer noch mit meinen 15 Gang ohne Federgabel mit einer abscheulichen Gummimischung und meiner madigen Cantileverbremse unterwegs sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (19. Juli 2013)

Powerhouse schrieb:


> Ich stamme noch aus der Zeit wo man mit Stahlrahmen ohne Federgabel mit 1.95 Reifen den Tremalzo fuhr und einen riesen Spaß dabei hatte



Ich auch


----------



## RetroRider (19. Juli 2013)

V-Brakes waren ein richtig großer Evolutionssprung. Und der Wechsel von 26" zu 26.5", also von 2.0er zu 2.25er Reifen, die auch noch leicht sind und viel Grip bei wenig Rollwiderstand haben. Die Wende zu breiten Felgen für breite Reifen ist ja noch immer nicht so ganz vollzogen...


----------



## 18hls86 (19. Juli 2013)

Mir geht es nicht darum, ob ich in or out bin.

Ich versuche mich nur darin 26" die Stange zu halten, weil " i fall in Love with it !!"

Die New Holland Bikes gehen mir an der Bügelfalte vorbei.
Die sind ja eh zur Zeit oben auf!

Sozusagen bin ich vielleicht ein Underdog oder ein traumatisierter Frusttrierter !?

Vielleicht auch einer der Letzten, der unbedingt die 26 Größe erhalten möchte?
Reines Eigeninteresse oder doch soziales Engagement?
Ist mir dann auch egal !! ;-)


----------



## Powerhouse (19. Juli 2013)

Ich glaube aber wirklich das du dir völlig unnötig Sorgen machen musst. Ich fahre an meinen 26 immer noch V-Brakes. Bin damit auch völlig zufrieden. Natürlich wird es langsam schwierig Felgen für V-Brakes zu finden. Aber es geht immer noch und es wird sie in 10-Jahren auch noch geben. Und keine Sorge ich liebe meine 26er und werde sie auch behalten. Und trotzdem kam vor einer Woche mein nagelneuer Surly 29er Karate Monkey Rahmen und liegt bereit zum Aufbau. Das eine schließt das andere doch nicht aus. Beim Auto oder Motorrad gibt es ja auch nicht nur eine Radgröße und es funktioniert trotzdem.


----------



## Blauer Sauser (19. Juli 2013)

Powerhouse schrieb:


> Dann kauf dir z. B. ein Scott Spark aus der 600er Reihe. Und schon hast du ein aktuelles 26er Marathon-Fully



Wird es nächstes Jahr nicht mehr geben!


----------



## MucPaul (19. Juli 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> V-Brakes waren ein richtig großer Evolutionssprung. Und der Wechsel von 26" zu 26.5", also von 2.0er zu 2.25er Reifen, die auch noch leicht sind und viel Grip bei wenig Rollwiderstand haben. Die Wende zu breiten Felgen für breite Reifen ist ja noch immer nicht so ganz vollzogen...



Wobei die V-Brake schon vor dem 2. Weltkrieg erfunden wurde... 
Und 27.5" Räder sind bald 100 Jahre alt. Die 26" haben sich nur deshalb etabliert, weil die Kalifornischen Beach-Cruiser das seltsame 26" Maß hatten, aber mit ihren stabilen Rahmen als einzige für die "neumodische Montainbike Clunker" zu gebrauchen waren. Die normalen 27.5" waren ganz herkömmliche 650B Räder mit frz. Norm.

Es ist fast wie bei den Notebooks. 20 Jahre lang gab es matte Displays, bis Apple glossy Displays mit Aufpreis als den neuesten Schrei vermarktete. Dann wollten alle nur noch glossy, weil es In ist.
Jetzt gibt es nur noch glossy Displays. Apple kam jetzt mit was ganz neuem raus: matte Displays. Natürlich mit Aufpreis.

"Herr im Himmel, wirf Hirn runter. Aber treff den Richtigen!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 18hls86 (19. Juli 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Wobei die V-Brake schon vor dem 2. Weltkrieg erfunden wurde...
> Und 27.5" Räder sind bald 100 Jahre alt. Die 26" haben sich nur deshalb etabliert, weil die Kalifornischen Beach-Cruiser das seltsame 26" Maß hatten, aber mit ihren stabilen Rahmen als einzige für die "neumodische Montainbike Clunker" zu gebrauchen waren. Die normalen 27.5" waren ganz herkömmliche 650B Räder mit frz. Norm.
> 
> Es ist fast wie bei den Notebooks. 20 Jahre lang gab es matte Displays, bis Apple glossy Displays mit Aufpreis als den neuesten Schrei vermarktete. Dann wollten alle nur noch glossy, weil es In ist.
> ...



Endlich meine Erlösung für Heute !! Danke dafür !!

Deswegen ist auch 26 Kult und wird es meiner Meinung auch bleiben.

Keith Bontrager würde ich das nicht zutrauen. Aber für Geld machen ja sehr viele, sehr vieles!

Das ist das gleiche als würdest Du den Ursprung begraben!
Blasphemie oder Dogmatie ?

Ist egal, jetzt wird zurück gespamt !!

26'er ist tot, es lebe 26'er !!


----------



## Ianus (19. Juli 2013)

Powerhouse schrieb:


> Sonst müsste ich heute immer noch (......) ohne Federgabel mit einer abscheulichen Gummimischung und meiner madigen Cantileverbremse unterwegs sein.



Das geht heute immer noch


----------



## MucPaul (19. Juli 2013)

Das Klein mit der Starr-Gabel ist mittlerweile wohl wieder "In", denn Specialized stellte gestern sein 2014er Stumpjumper mit Starr-Gabel vor. Ist zwar alles Carbon, aber laut Speci ist Starr-Gabel und leichtes Bike heute "die Quintessenz des Wesentlichen" und "mentale Fokussierung auf das Elementare des Bike-Erlebnisses" (blahblah... Marketing...blahblah).

Im Bikemarkt ist ein baugleiches Klein (Size S) mit nur 7.9kg. Ist es vielleicht das auf dem Foto?


----------



## TTT (19. Juli 2013)

Erich17 schrieb:


> 1. Schaut mal in Steigungen jenseits der 20% die Fahrweise mit einem 26er an - mit jedem Tritt zieht es einem den Lenker von links nach rechts - wer das gegenteil behauütet lügt !!!  Und dann fahrt mal die gleiche Rampe mit einem 29er !



Das hat aber eigentlich nichts mit 26 oder 29" zu tun, sondern mit der Hinterbaulänge. Dem Hype mit der kurzen Hinterbaulänge ist es geschuldet, daß im steilen Anstieg nicht mehr genug Druck auf dem Vorderrad ist.

Ein Grund, warum ich mir meinen Rahmen habe schweißen lassen. Ist übrigens ein 27,5" Allmountain-Hardtail


----------



## 18hls86 (19. Juli 2013)

TTT schrieb:


> Ein Grund, warum ich mir meinen Rahmen habe schweißen lassen. Ist übrigens ein 27,5" Allmountain-Hardtail



Hoffe er hält was er verspricht! So have Fun !! ;-)

SG Jürgen


----------



## Ianus (20. Juli 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Das Klein mit der Starr-Gabel ist mittlerweile wohl wieder "In",



Es war stellenweise ein Tortour . Uphill und in der Ebene ein Gedicht, aber downhill  Deshalb habe ich seit zwei Wochen speziell für diese Touren ein Cannondale RZ


----------



## MucPaul (20. Juli 2013)

Ianus schrieb:


> Es war stellenweise ein Tortour . Uphill und in der Ebene ein Gedicht, aber downhill  Deshalb habe ich seit zwei Wochen speziell für diese Touren ein Cannondale RZ



Kann ich verstehen mit dem Cannondale.

Und wer wissen will, wie man mit einem Hardtail/Hardhead einen Downhill runter fährt, schaut mal hier (Popkorn bereit legen...  )

DER Downhill Action movie...  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzZkKE9Z35g

V-Brakes? Wos iss'n des? 
Federn? Hab ich am Wanderhut.


----------



## bobons (22. Juli 2013)

Gestern einen wunderschönen Vergleich gehabt beim Aspen:

Vor mir ein kubis 29er, hinter mir ein Cube HPC 26er und ein CD Flash Carbon. Ich mit 26er Gurke mit V-Brakes und AM-Bereifung (MK II 2,4, Advantage 2,4, 2150 g-LRS). Alles Hardtails mit Federgabel.

Auf den Grasflächen und Schotterpisten sind die 29er wunderschön vorbeigerollt, bergauf haben wir (der Cube 26er-Fahrer und ich) wieder etwas aufgeschlossen und teilweise überholt. Auf Singletrails dann die Einsicht:
Der Flash-Fahrer hatte es fahrtechnisch sehr gut drauf und ist uns 26ern immer am HR geklebt, auf flowigen Teilen ist er davongezogen wenn er vorbei konnte. 
Der kubis 29er-Fahrer dagegen konditionell gut, aber fahrtechnisch angsterfüllt und schaute erstmal um jeden Baum und blieb vor jedem Abhang stehen, bevor er weiterfuhr. Sorgte natürlich hinter ihm für Auffahrunfälle... 
Auch auf den flowigen Trails blieb er deutlich hinter den Möglichkeiten seines Rades zurück (verglichen mit dem Flash-Fahrer)

*Quintessenz:* Wenn der Fahrer es nicht drauf hat, spielt auch die Laufradgröße keine Rolle!

(Ebensowenig Carbonrahmen, Scheibenbremsen oder funktionierende Druck-/Zugstufeneinstellung .)
Ich würde gerne mal ein 29er in kleiner Rahmengröße fahren - bei meiner Größe und Wunschgeo bleibt aber wahrscheinlich kein Steuerrohr mehr übrig!


----------



## Wilddieb (22. Juli 2013)

Wenn der Fahrer es nicht drauf hat, dann nützt ihm das beste Bike nix. 

Jedes Mal wenn ich mit meinen 1.73 Körpergrösse ein 29er in den Händen habe, komme ich mir vor wie ein Kind, das ein zu grosses Fahrrad gekriegt hat. 

Bei einem mit 1.83 Körpergrösse, sieht es sicher aders aus. Ob 26 oder 29 ist vom Fahrer abhängig, es gibt kein "besser" oder "schlechter".


----------



## Oldie-Paul (22. Juli 2013)

Wilddieb schrieb:


> Wenn der Fahrer es nicht drauf hat, dann nützt ihm das beste Bike nix.
> 
> Jedes Mal wenn ich mit meinen 1.73 Körpergrösse ein 29er in den Händen habe, komme ich mir vor wie ein Kind, das ein zu grosses Fahrrad gekriegt hat.
> 
> Bei einem mit 1.83 Körpergrösse, sieht es sicher aders aus. Ob 26 oder 29 ist vom Fahrer abhängig, es gibt kein "besser" oder "schlechter".


Hier einmal eine nette [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rAyIX2AkhM"]Heubacher Mountainbikefestival "Bike the Rock" 2013 - Klasse U9/U11 - YouTube[/nomedia].
Wenn es ein so großartiger genereller Fortschritt wäre, hätte man diese technisch aufwendige Innovation sicher schon lange vor den kosmetischen Verbesserungen der letzten zehn Jahre vorgenommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siq (23. Juli 2013)

Powerhouse schrieb:


> Ich stamme noch aus der Zeit wo man mit Stahlrahmen ohne Federgabel mit 1.95 Reifen den Tremalzo fuhr und einen riesen Spaß dabei hatte. Diese ganzen Diskussionen hatten wir schon einmal. Immer wenn etwas neues auf den Markt kommt, fürchten einige von euch vollkommen out zu sein. Letztendlich geht es doch nämlich darum.
> 
> Als die erste Federgal vom Bike-Magazin getestet wurde war das Fazit: Braucht man nicht, nur für Weicheier. Danach kamen Monatelange Diskussionen pro und contra.
> 
> ...



nicht ganz. Die Hardtails gibt's heute immer noch. Neuerdings sogar mit drei verschiedenen Laufradgrössen. 
Kennt jemand noch DualControl ? Da gab's auch mal Riesendiskussionen darum. Im WC fuhr man damals auch DC. Und Heute, kennt das keiner mehr, denn es floppte. 
Es ist darum aus meiner Sicht noch lange nicht ausgeschlossen, dass sich die Bikeindustrie mit diesen drei Laufradgrössen, selber ins Knie schiesst.


----------



## oscar (23. Juli 2013)

DualControl habe ich am Trekkingrad, sogar freiwillig und zufrieden ...

Aber hier ging es ja um Laufradgrößen


----------



## siq (23. Juli 2013)

oscar schrieb:


> DualControl habe ich am Trekkingrad, sogar freiwillig und zufrieden ...
> 
> Aber hier ging es ja um Laufradgrößen



schon. Aber es ging auch noch darum, dass sich nicht jeder noch so propagierter Trend automatisch auf breiter Front immer durchsetzt. Es gibt ja noch andere solcher Beispiele, wie UST Tubeless etc.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (23. Juli 2013)

Klar, manchmal kommen sie dann wieder auf Altbewährtes unter neuem Namen ("Round Tech" - das runde Kettenblatt  )

Wenn alles mit XX1-artigen Antrieben unterwegs ist, werden sie wahrscheinlich den "Fast-Forward-Pusher" erfinden, ein System, das gleichzeitig eine größere Übersetzungsbreite und eine Anpassung der Kettenlinie für die Extremgänge (Raffiniert, gell?!) beinhaltet. Die Komplettgruppe könnte dann z. B. XXVII oder auch XXX heißen.

Von mir aus hätten sich einige Sachen nicht durchsetzen müssen, aber wir paar Hanseln halten das ganze nicht auf.


----------



## Wilddieb (23. Juli 2013)

Es gibt halt sinnvollere und weniger sinnvollere Entwicklungen. Immerhin haben wir den Luxus daraus zu wählen was einem passt. 

Eine Schaltung wie XX1 finde ich super, weil ich von 30Gängen sicher nur 12Nutzen würde und ohne Umwerfer und Grossesblatt, Kleinesblatt Geraspel wird sicher auch der Verschleiss geringer.

Sowas wie DualControl hingegen, halte ich im Gelände für absolut unzumutbar.


----------



## OliverB (23. Juli 2013)

Wilddieb schrieb:


> Es gibt halt sinnvollere und weniger sinnvollere Entwicklungen....


ich sach nur Biopace


----------



## fone (23. Juli 2013)

ich glaub das ei ist jetzt schon 1 1/2 mal um die kurbelachse rotiert.

nach 112 1/2 umdrehungen setzt es sich durch, ganz sicher!


----------



## Wilddieb (23. Juli 2013)

OliverB schrieb:


> ich sach nur Biopace



Ja, dass ist auch so ein Furz mit dem Potential wiederbelebt zu werden. :/


----------



## siq (23. Juli 2013)

Wilddieb schrieb:


> Ja, dass ist auch so ein Furz mit dem Potential wiederbelebt zu werden. :/



den Mist hat man schon "wiederbelebt" zB. http://www.tour-magazin.de/technik/...n/einzeltest-rotor-kettenblaetter/a16367.html
oder google auch mal "Rotor Q-Rings"
Mein erstes neues selbst gekauftes Rennrad von 1987 hatte neben Rahmenschaltung auch schon "Biopace" KB'ter. Ich weiss nur noch es fuhr sich Schei$$e.
Fazit: wenn man lange genug warten kann, wird 26"(559) ganz sicher wieder der letzte Hype, weil unerreicht steif und agil bei wenig Gewicht. Also genau das was man für ein Geländerad eigentlich schon lange gebraucht hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilddieb (23. Juli 2013)

Axo, ja stimmt. Hab auch schonmal etwas gelesen. Aber das bleibt hoffentlich eine Nischenprodukt.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich ein erfahrener Biker der sich in 20 Jahren auf dem Rad einen runden Tritt angewöhnt hat sich für die Q Rings begeistern lässt. 
Die Zielgruppe dürften eher die blutigen Anfänger sein. Aber für die ist sowas exotisches vermutlich zu teuer.


----------



## noam (23. Juli 2013)

Wilddieb schrieb:


> Die Zielgruppe dürften eher die blutigen Anfänger sein. Aber für die ist sowas exotisches vermutlich zu teuer.



Stimmt Froome und Wiggins sind blutige Anfänger 
und ich glaub Evans fährt auch damit. Heißt die letzten 3 Tour Sieger...


Ich denke eher, dass es Leute gibt, die gut damit zurecht kommen und Leute die weniger gut damit zurecht kommen. Genau wie Sitzpositionen sehr individuell sind


----------



## Wilddieb (23. Juli 2013)

War eher so ne Pauschalisierung. 

Wirst wohl recht haben und kommt auch auf den Einsatzbereich an. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen wie man damit fahren kann. Vielleicht kriegt ich mal ein Bike in die Hand die die drauf hat.


----------



## chorge (23. Juli 2013)

Powerhouse schrieb:


> Ich stamme noch aus der Zeit wo man mit Stahlrahmen ohne Federgabel mit 1.95 Reifen den Tremalzo fuhr und einen riesen Spaß dabei hatte. Diese ganzen Diskussionen hatten wir schon einmal. Immer wenn etwas neues auf den Markt kommt, fürchten einige von euch vollkommen out zu sein. Letztendlich geht es doch nämlich darum.
> 
> Als die erste Federgal vom Bike-Magazin getestet wurde war das Fazit: Braucht man nicht, nur für Weicheier. Danach kamen Monatelange Diskussionen pro und contra.
> 
> ...



Tja - ich stamme ja aus der selben Zeit, habe aber alles was du an Beispielen bringst im Gegensatz zu dir begrüßt!
Hatte ne Manitou 1 an meinem Klein Pinnacle, dann ne Manitou 4 im Attitude (was kein einfacher Umbau war!). V-Brakes mit Bastelei am Attitude obwohl kein Gegenhalter dran war! Als die Fullies Ende der 90er halbwegs ausgereift waren kam 1998 ein Nicolai ins Haus, und drei Jahre später dessen Nachfolger um eine Hope C2 Scheibenbremse montieren zu können, und kurz danach ne M4 Serie 1 weil die geschlossene C2 ein Müll war... 
Reifen hab ich schon immer möglichst breite gefahren, und mein erstes Bike hab ich von Hand auf umgespeicht, damit ich Hyperglide habe und somit unter Last schalten kann! 
Dennoch: nen anderen Felgendurchmesser habe ich NIE vermisst!


----------



## Wilddieb (23. Juli 2013)

Und wenn dann eher kleiner, damit die Felgen länger halten. 

Ansonsten geht es mir ähnlich. Was ich an meinen Bikes immer herumgeschraubt habe, lässt sich kaum aufzählen. 
Aber auf jeden Fall war damals die Federung für mich eine Offenbarung, genauso wie Hydraulische Felgenbremsen übrigens und später halt die Scheibenbremse.


----------



## chorge (23. Juli 2013)

Stimmt, ne HS22 oder so hatte ich auch mal kurz am Bike! Kam aber wieder weg, weil sich der Dreck zu sehr dahinter sammelte und das Rad dann blockiert hat! 
Damals, als man noch glücklich war mit seinen Farmer John Reifen und Suntour Akkushift Daumenschalthebeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilddieb (23. Juli 2013)

Hehe, genau. ^^
Und 26 Zöller an Stahl Citybikes mit Cantilever Bremsen. Deshalb konnte ich meines auch mal schnell zum MTB umbauen. Einfach alle Bleche, Licht und Gepäckträger weg und ne Federgabel dran. 
Bei mir gab es die gelbe HS33 dann am Alu Mondia das ich später hatte mit STX RC Schaltung. Die Bremse hatte ich dann all die Jahre aufbewahrt und an meiner momentanen Alltagsschleuder montiert, nachdem ich die V-Brakes ruiniert hatte. ^^


----------



## OliverB (23. Juli 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Tja - ich stamme ja aus der selben Zeit, habe aber alles was du an Beispielen bringst im Gegensatz zu dir begrüßt!
> ...



paah, da kann ich mit. Ich sag nur Mongoose Amplifier 
Da war der Boden immer ordentlich geölt. Zumindest bekam man in den Flaschenhalter noch einer 1.5-Liter PE-Flasche rein.
Das Fischer AL1 mit XT-Daumenschaltern steht noch in der Garage .
Meine Plomben vertragen das ungefederte Ding aber nicht mehr


----------



## chorge (23. Juli 2013)

Mein erstes Bike war ein 1987er Bridgestone MB3 mit Suntour alpha3000 Schaltung, U-Brakes, etc....







Fortschritt ist geil! Aber er muss auch wirklich was bringen...


----------



## OliverB (23. Juli 2013)

man muss latürnich auch seinen persönlichen Vorteil sehen, was den Hype um die 29er angeht. Mein Spec-Händler hat letztes Jahr im Spätherbst seinen Laden "ent-26-igt".
Da ich noch einen Euro rausbekommen habe, war ich auf einmal stolzer Besitzer eines niegelnagelneuen Carbon-Esels (Stj.-Expert Modell 2012) für unter 3k.
Ist mit seinen 26" zwar ein Museumsstück, dafür aber aus Carbon.


----------



## xrated (24. Juli 2013)

Also würdet ihr sagen das man mit 29" zwar etwas besser über Hindernisse kommt aber es nicht bequemer wird? Dann kann ich das mit dem 29" Vorderrad und Starrgabel ja wieder vergessen.


----------



## RetroRider (24. Juli 2013)

Fahr mal mit einem BMX über eine Wiese - dann weisst du, daß größere Räder besser rollen. Wenn ansonsten Alles gleich ist, ist 29" beim Offroad-Vorwärtsrollen ein paar Prozent besser als 26.5". Aber der Unterschied zwischen 26.5" und 27.5" ist lächerlich.


----------



## R.C. (24. Juli 2013)

xrated schrieb:


> Also würdet ihr sagen das man mit 29" zwar etwas besser über Hindernisse kommt aber es nicht bequemer wird?



Natuerlich wird's mit den groesseren Reifen auch 'bequemer' (das ist ja aequivalent zu 'rollt besser ueber Hindernisse'), um _wieviel_ ist eine andere Frage.
Wenn man dann aber schneller als vorher faehrt, ist der Komfortgewinn wieder weg.


----------



## dre (24. Juli 2013)

oscar schrieb:


> DualControl habe ich am Trekkingrad, sogar freiwillig und zufrieden ...
> 
> Aber hier ging es ja um Laufradgrößen



Fahre ich auch noch an meinem 26" Marathon-HT und bin auch zufrieden. Übrigends ein Bike mit dem man mit V-Brakes und 100mm Federweg sogar heute noch in Riva beim Mara. gut mitkommt.

Ich stehe auch gerade vor der Entscheidung mir evtl. ein 29" BMC-HT zu kaufen. Ich werde dies aber in wenigen Wochen am Lago erst einmal richtig ausprobieren. Ich bin gespannt. Beim AlpenX in der letzten Woche war ich mit meinem 140mm Fully (13 Kg) ggü. einigen 29" Bike bergauf doch sehr im Vorteil. Gerade bei extremen Rampen wollten oder konnten die nicht wirklich weg.

Überhaupt ist mir in den Alpen aufgefallen, dass weinige 29" zu sehen waren. Wo fahren die den alle, wenn es kaum mehr etwas anderes gibt? Oder stehen die Kisten nur im Keller rum?


----------



## chorge (24. Juli 2013)

Die treiben sich mit ihren Trekkingbikes versteckt auf langen geraden Waldautobahnen - da wo Mountainbiker normalerweise nicht unterwegs sind... Darum sieht man sie auch selten! Zum Glück!


----------



## siq (24. Juli 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Fahr mal mit einem BMX über eine Wiese - dann weisst du, daß größere Räder besser rollen. Wenn ansonsten Alles gleich ist, ist 29" beim Offroad-Vorwärtsrollen ein paar Prozent besser als 26.5". Aber der Unterschied zwischen 26.5" und 27.5" ist lächerlich.



dem kann ich nur noch hinzufügen, dass die Reifen selbst bzw. deren Luftdruck massiv grösseren Einfluss haben, wie bloss die Grösse des Felgenrings alleine (559,584,622). Stichwort: dem 29er Hype aufgesessene Reifentotpumper ( ü 3Bar) User, aka. Wa(h)re Biker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (24. Juli 2013)

Rennräder kann man sogar durch Umbau auf *kleinere* Felgen komfortabler machen, weil dann dickere Reifen reinpassen. ( http://sheldonbrown.com/650b.html ) Genauso kann man 26"-MTBs durch Umbau auf 622mm-Felgen mit 19mm-Reifen (ergibt ebenfalls 26 Zoll) unkomfortabler machen.
Felgen- und Reifenbreite (und der richtige Luftdruck) machen einen größeren Unterschied als Felgendurchmesser.


----------



## siq (24. Juli 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Genauso kann man 26"-MTBs durch Umbau auf 622mm-Felgen mit 19mm-Reifen



kenn ich, sehr gut sogar. Fahre ja sowas (aber vo 622-25 und hi 622-28) selbst am 26er HT aber nur auf Asphalt und sicher das nicht wegen des Komforts


----------



## __Stefan__ (24. Juli 2013)

dre schrieb:


> Beim AlpenX in der letzten Woche war ich mit meinem 140mm Fully (13 Kg) ggü. einigen 29" Bike bergauf doch sehr im Vorteil. Gerade bei extremen Rampen wollten oder konnten die nicht wirklich weg.
> 
> Überhaupt ist mir in den Alpen aufgefallen, dass weinige 29" zu sehen waren. Wo fahren die den alle, wenn es kaum mehr etwas anderes gibt? Oder stehen die Kisten nur im Keller rum?



Habe heute eine ähnliche Erfahrung auf der Autobahn gemacht. Habe mehrere (angeblich) großmotorige BMWs und Audis überholt. Und das mit meinem klapprigen alten Volvo. Und dann hat mich auch noch ein alter Corsa überholt. Ich verstehe die Welt nicht mir!

Auch auf der Landstraße habe ich dann eher kleinere Autos gesehen, wenige große. Wo sind die denn alle? Vielleicht können die echt nur auf der Autobahn fahren? Oder es gibt sie vielleicht gar nicht? Geschönte Verkaufszahlen der Auto-Industrie?


----------



## moxrox (24. Juli 2013)

> Überhaupt ist mir in den Alpen aufgefallen, dass weinige 29" zu sehen waren. Wo fahren die den alle, wenn es kaum mehr etwas anderes gibt? Oder stehen die Kisten nur im Keller rum?



Vielleicht schauen einige auf das Gewicht, die 29iger sind erst in den höherpreisigen Angeboten leichter. (?)


----------



## subdiver (25. Juli 2013)

moxrox schrieb:


> Vielleicht schauen einige auf das Gewicht, die 29iger sind erst in den höherpreisigen Angeboten leichter. (?)



Ich wohne und fahre an und in den Alpen.
In letzter Zeit habe ich aus persönlichen Interesse an einem 29er
sehr oft mit hiesigen Händlern und Bikern gesprochen.

Die 26er werden nach wie vor von Bikern bevorzugt, die auch mal 
einen verwinkelten Trail fahren möchten.
Die 29er werden bevorzugt von Bikern gekauft, die hauptsächlich 
auf Forstwegen unterwegs sind.

Ein Satz eines örtlichen Händler, "die Amis möchten uns ihren Fahr- und 
Lebensstil aufdrücken, obwohl wir hier in den Alpen ganz andere 
Fahrgebiete und -strecken haben".
Dieser Händler veranstaltet auch verschiedene Alpen-X und fährt ein 26er.


----------



## __Stefan__ (25. Juli 2013)

Ich wohne, arbeite und bike in den Alpen. Eigentlich täglich, wenn nicht gerade Schnee liegt. Ich fahre Forstwege nur bergauf. Seit ich ein 29er HT habe, steht mein sub-10kg 26er Spark nur noch in der Garage. Mein 26er AM/Enduro kommt nur noch raus, wenn es mit den Jungs zum 2-wöchentlichen Bikepark-Ausflug rüber nach Tirol geht. 

Aber es wird wohl schon so sein, dass nur Waschlappen 29er fahren und die echten Cracks auf den vielen tollen verwinkelten, engen Trails der bayerischen Alpen mit ihren 26er Maschinen rocken.

Es gibt hier aber durch die Army auch viele Amerikaner, die mich vermutlich auf eine subtile Art und Weise indoktriniert haben und mir so ihren Lebensstil aufgedrängt haben. 

Ich finde die Trails in den Rockies und hier ziemlich ähnlich. In Kalifornien ganz anders. Und oben in BC wieder ganz anders. Und in Utah total anders. Im Pfälzer Wald fast so wie in Kalifornien, wobei in den Vogesen fast wie in den Rockies/Alpen, manchmal aber auch wie im Pfälzer Wald. Ich glaube, wir bräuchten noch ganz viele verschieden Laufradgrößen, um das alles abzudecken. Vermutlich arbeiten die Amis schon dran.


----------



## RetroRider (25. Juli 2013)

Kulturimperialismus gibt's zwar, aber der funktioniert andersrum: Die Kultur mit Minderwertigkeitskomplex äfft freiwillig die "überlegene" Kultur nach. Hat in Deutschland Tradition, z.B. Römerzeit oder Renaissance.
Die 26.5" vs. 29"-Geschichte kann man aber auch technisch-objektiv betrachten.


----------



## __Stefan__ (25. Juli 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Die 26.5" vs. 29"-Geschichte kann man aber auch technisch-objektiv betrachten.



Selbstverständlich. Nur muss man dazu wohl schon beide mal ausgiebig gefahren sein. Die meisten motzen hier ja rum, ohne jemals drauf gehockt zu sein. Bis auf einen (und der ist sogar 1.90 groß) kenne ich persönlich keinen, der nach direktem Vergleich nicht von dem Konzept überzeugt war. Und wir haben hier eigentlich schon ganz nette Möglichkeiten zum Spaß haben.


----------



## __Stefan__ (25. Juli 2013)

nur frage ich mich gerade, wie Du "Spaß haben auf dem Bike" technisch-objektiv betrachten willst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siq (25. Juli 2013)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Ich wohne, arbeite und bike in den Alpen. Eigentlich täglich, wenn nicht gerade Schnee liegt. Ich fahre Forstwege nur bergauf. Seit ich ein 29er HT habe, steht mein sub-10kg 26er Spark nur noch in der Garage. Mein 26er AM/Enduro kommt nur noch raus, wenn es mit den Jungs zum 2-wöchentlichen Bikepark-Ausflug rüber nach Tirol geht.



naja, kann ja auch sein dass Dir das 29 HT grundsätzlich mehr Spass macht als das 26er Spark Fully, weil es vorallem ein HT ist. 
Ich nehme für meine schnelle Hausrunde auch viel lieber mein 26er HT wie das Fully. Am HT den SpeedKingII2.2RS LRS aufgezogen, geht das ab wie eine Rakete (solange es trocken bleibt) und lenkt sich auch so. Und genau das habe ich noch ein keinen einzigen 29er HT wo ich draufgesessen bin, je feststellen können. Um das Fahrverhalten so an einem 29er hinzubekommen, müsste man massiv an den Teilen schrauben, was dann ziemlich teuer wird. Ausserdem gibt es den genialen SKII2.2 gar nicht für 29er oder 650er....


----------



## RetroRider (25. Juli 2013)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> nur frage ich mich gerade, wie Du "Spaß haben auf dem Bike" technisch-objektiv betrachten willst?



Der Placebo-Effekt ist ja sowieso nicht reproduzierbar, also ist es wurscht ob er meßbar ist. 
Die meisten genannten Vor- und Nachteile liessen sich quantifizieren, aber was großartig Anderes als der prozentuale Laufradgrößenunterschied wird da wohl auch nicht rauskommen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (25. Juli 2013)

siq schrieb:


> naja, kann ja auch sein dass Dir das 29 HT grundsätzlich mehr Spass macht als das 26er Spark Fully, weil es vorallem ein HT ist.



Der Hauptgrund für die Präferenz ist, dass ich bergab einfach wesentlich mehr Spaß habe. Das Spark ist im Lockout komplett blockiert, da wippt nichts. Auf gröberen Trails/Karrenwegen ist das Spark nicht wirklich eine Freude. Gerade nach der Regenzeit, da sie massenhaft tiefe Entwässerungsgräben quer in die Wege gegraben haben.


----------



## klettermax81 (25. Juli 2013)

mal was zum nachdenken!


Das Auto hat keine Zukunft. Ich setze auf das Pferd,  


Kaiser Wilhelm II


----------



## fone (25. Juli 2013)

erst denken, dann posten


----------



## Zaskar01 (25. Juli 2013)

Ist das auch vom Kaiser Wilhelm II ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (25. Juli 2013)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Aber es wird wohl schon so sein, dass nur Waschlappen 29er fahren und die echten Cracks auf den vielen tollen verwinkelten, engen Trails der bayerischen Alpen mit ihren 26er Maschinen rocken.
> 
> Es gibt hier aber durch die Army auch viele Amerikaner, die mich vermutlich auf eine subtile Art und Weise indoktriniert haben und mir so ihren Lebensstil aufgedrängt haben.



Wie ich oben geschrieben hatte, stammt diese Aussage von einem Händler 
in der Gegend vom Schliersee und *nicht von mir.*

Ich habe auch geschrieben, dass mich ein 29er interessiert und oben 
genannte Aussagen bekommen habe.
Sie decken sich jetzt nicht in allen Punkten mit meinen (sehr kurzen) Erfahrungen mit einem 29er Spark. 
Ich konnte dabei schon die Vor- und Nachteile eines 29er für mich erkennen.

Da Du aber eh ein HT bevorzugst, haben wir wahrscheinlich keine vergleichbaren Vorlieben beim MTB, da für mich nur ein Fully in Frage kommt.


----------



## __Stefan__ (25. Juli 2013)

nö, 29er Fully ist für 2014 schon budgetiert. Das 26er Spark wird geschlachtet.


----------



## subdiver (25. Juli 2013)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> nö, 29er Fully ist für 2014 schon budgetiert.



Bei mir auch , weiß nur noch nicht welches 
Das 29er Spark fand ich nicht schlecht.


----------



## 18hls86 (25. Juli 2013)

klettermax81 schrieb:


> mal was zum nachdenken!
> 
> 
> Das Auto hat keine Zukunft. Ich setze auf das Pferd,
> ...



Das Vorbild von Gary Fisher ?


----------



## __Stefan__ (25. Juli 2013)

subdiver schrieb:


> Bei mir auch , weiß nur noch nicht welches
> Das 29er Spark fand ich nicht schlecht.



Einer meiner Kumpels ist Scott Händer (der findet außerdem 29er toll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  ), konnte mir also das 29er Spark genau anschauen. Für mich ist das zu  hecklastig. Ich komme da nicht in eine zentrale Sitzposition. 

Würde da aber eh bis nächstes Jahr warten, weil dann endlich mit Fox ein vernünftiger Dämpfer reinkommt.

Gute 29er Fullies gibts leider noch nicht viele, da brauchen sie wohl noch ein, zwei Jahre. Mal schauen, was so auf der Eurobike vorgestellt wird. Momentan käme für mich nur das Rocky Mountain Element in Frage. Bin aber auch auf Modelle fixiert, die es auch einzeln als Rahmen gibt.


----------



## BassSetAlight (25. Juli 2013)

Cooler Thread! Viele Meinungen und es wird ordentlich diskutiert 

Ich klinke mich also auch mal ein.

Ich bin seit 10 Jahren ein Stevens Hardtail gefahren (Stevens 652 Comp, Rahmengrösse 19"), das war mein erstes richtiges Mountainbike. Ne Deore Schaltgruppe 3x9, Deore V-Brakes, Manitou Magnum Federgabel und eben 26" Räder. Von der Geometrie wird man von dem Rad schon sehr auf den Lenker gedrückt, also recht sportlich.

Vor gut 3 Wochen hab ich mir ein neues Bike geleistet. Ein Giant Trance Fully (Giant Trance X 29er 1, Rahmengrösse 18"). Das Ganze mit SRAM X7/X9 2x10 Schaltgruppe, Scheibenbremse, Fox Dämpfer und Federgabel und 29" Reifen. Die Geometrie ist ganz anders, ich sitze wesentlich aufrechter und fühle mich nicht so auf den Lenker gedrückt.

Noch ein paar Daten zu mir ich bin 174cm gross mit 83cm Schrittlänge.

Mir ist klar das man di ezwei Bikes miteinander absolut nicht vergleichen kann. Das sind einfach 2 Welten. Aber genau darum geht es ja hier. 26er Welt gegen 29er Welt. Und weiter ging es ja hier auch um inovationen in der Radindustrie, also... 

... schreib ich mal so ein paar generelle Eindrücke:
Die 2x10er Schaltgruppe gefällt mir viel besser als die 3x9er. Der Schaltcharakter von SRAM gefällt mir auch besser als der von Shimano. Warum mir 2x10 besser gefällt als 3x9, kein Plan. Vorne nur 2 Zahnräder zu haben ist irgendwie entspannter für mich, bei der 3x10er Schaltung hatte ich öfters Probleme mit den 3 Zahnädern vorne.
Die Rahmengeometrie vom Giant sagt mir auch mehr zu. Ich bekomme keine Nakenschmerzen, bekomme mehr Luft usw. Ich könnte den ganzen Tag auf dem Giant sitzen.
Mit den Scheibenbremsen bin ich jedoch noch nicht so ganz warm, die zicken ziehmlich rum. Druckpunkt verstellt sich, quietschen, vibrieren. Die V-Brakes waren die irgendwie Sorgenloser. Aber gut ne Elixir 3 ist jetzt nicht die gerade die Beste Scheibenbremse, vielleicht haben Bremsen im höheren Qualitätssegment diese Probleme nicht, das werde ich in Zukunft rausfinden.
Fully an sich ist genau mein Bike-Typ. Gefällt mir viel besser als das Hardtail. Keien Ahnung was die Manitou Magnum für ein Typ von Gabel ist, aber die Fox Gabel und der Fox Dämpfer... die Teile find ich cool. Gefällt mir sehr gut.

Nun zu den Laufrädern. Ich bin beim Biketesten natürlich mehrere Bikes gefahren, 26er wie 29er. Es gibt einfach bei beiden grössen gute und schlechte. Auch der Händler bei dem ich gekauft habe war für mich natürlcih entscheident. Service, Kompetenz, Freundlichkeit usw. am Ende habe ich bei einem Händler gekauft den ich mehr oder weniger aus dem Ort kenne. Ich bin bei ihm vorerst auch eher 26er probegefahren. Dann habe ich aber doch mal ein 29er getestet. Das Bike hatte mich irgendwie sofort überzeugt. Für das was ich fahre (Mittelgebirge, Spessart und Co.), gefiehl mir das 29er besser als die 26er. Nicht zu steile Trails schön über Wurzeln und Steine drüber, den ein oder anderen kleinen Sprung und vor allem viel Uphill. Verwinkelte Trails und Downhills sind nicht so meins. Ich bin vom Typ her einer der mal schnell ein oder zwei Stunden abends der Fittness wegen aufs Bike stiegt und zur Belohnung Spass bergab haben will.

Jetzt bin ich aber auch schon in Schweiz (gerade Praktikum) interesse halber ein paar krassere Abfahrten runter mit dem Bike. Das Bike hat das alles mitgemacht  Jedoch gab es da einige Stellen wo ich mir gesagt habe... hmm bissl wendiger könnt das Bike jetzt schon sein.
Ob das jetzt am 29er liegt oder nicht, keine Ahnung. Als ich das 29er Trance gegen das 26er Trance geteset hab hatte ich beim 29er keine Wenidigkeit vermisst. Ich denke eher das lag bei den schwierigeren Trails einfach an meinem Können. Auf diese Abfahrten hätte ich mich mit meinem Hardtail nie getraut, zu gross war die Angst das es mich üebr den Lenker haut. Mich wirklcih in Trails wagen und das Rad laufen lassen, mach eich demnach erst seit meinem Fully. Mein Können mit dem Rad steht also noch am Anfang. Auch di eGrenzen mit dem Fully muss ich noch ausloten, ich weiss bis jetzt nur, ich kann damit mehr machen wie mit meinem Hardtail, eine neue Welt hat sich für mich eröffnet. Wenn ich mich aber weiter dabei erwische das ich mich öfters in schwirigere Abfahrten werfe und der Wunsch danach grösser wird muss ich wohl für die Zukunft ein Bike mit mehr Federweg und dann aber doch 26" Reifen einplanen 

Wenn ich mir hier so beim schreiben zugucke denke ich das wäre ja mal eine fast perfekte Basis für mich 
Das 29er mit 120mm Federweg für die sportlich ambintionierte 2h Tour am Feierabend und ein 26er mit 160mm Federweg für Spass auf Abfahrten und schwierigen Trails (Plan für die Zukunft ist notiert  ... steigendes Können meinerseits vorausgesetzt  )


Noch am Rande, kleiner Nachtrag: Das sind jetzt alles meine perönlichen Eindrücke. Das 29er rede ich mir nicht schön oder hype es oder bin ein Missionar (kam ja hier mal, die 29er Missionare ). Ich hätte mir ja ebenso ein 26er kauen können. Für jetzt finde ich das 29er aber die richtige Entscheidung für mich. Für meine Zukunftsplanung... Meint ihr wirklich das die Hersteller die 26er in allen Modelreihen ab 150mm Federweg aufwärts durch 650b ablösen wollen? Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen  
Wäre auch irgendwie schade und doof


----------



## 18hls86 (25. Juli 2013)

Mein Eindruck ist, dass die 29'er Fangemeinde gerade auf Hollandtour ist.
Von Coffeeshop zu Coffeeshop und einfach mal fröhlich sein.
Vielleicht bekommt man ja Prozente beim Neukauf? Wer weiß?

Nicht jeder muss jeden Trend mitmachen!

Und diese ewige Besserwisserei kann unterhaltsam oder auch nervig sein.

Die Frage ist doch, macht sie das "sympathisch?"

In dieser Form für mich jedenfalls nicht.

So have fun !!


----------



## subdiver (25. Juli 2013)

18hls86 schrieb:


> Mein Eindruck ist, dass die 29'er Fangemeinde gerade auf Hollandtour ist.
> Von Coffeeshop zu Coffeeshop und einfach mal fröhlich sein.
> Vielleicht bekommt man ja Prozente beim Neukauf? Wer weiß?



Leben und leben lassen !

Ich war und bin ein 26er-Fan, aber auch ich habe erkennen müssen,
dass 29er in gewissen Bereichen Vorteile bieten.
Und das schreibe ich als 26er Fahrer


----------



## 18hls86 (25. Juli 2013)

subdiver schrieb:


> Leben und leben lassen !
> 
> Ich war und bin ein 26er-Fan, aber auch ich habe erkennen müssen,
> dass 29er in gewissen Bereichen Vorteile bieten.
> Und das schreibe ich als 26er Fahrer



Du bist also nicht in Holland?

Schade, die scheinen sich köstlich zu amüsieren.

Aber sie lassen uns ja teilhaben !!


----------



## BassSetAlight (25. Juli 2013)

Ich bin auch nicht in Holland.... da isses mir zu flach, bin mit meinem 29er lieber auf dem Trail und gerne zusammen mit den 26er Brüdern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bronks (25. Juli 2013)

18hls86 schrieb:


> Mein Eindruck ist, dass die 29'er Fangemeinde gerade auf Hollandtour ist ... So have fun !!


Also!  Du hast wohl keine Ahnung von der Welt  Ich erklär es Dir mal: Es gibt den Weißwurstäquator. Nördlich davon ist eine ganz andere Welt ... ...


----------



## BassSetAlight (25. Juli 2013)

Wenn man in Unterfranken wohnt und gerade noch so Bayer ist zuwas zählt man dann?


----------



## __Stefan__ (25. Juli 2013)

Ich bin mal vor Jahren mit einem 26er den Beachmarathon in NL gefahren. War sehr spaßig, allerdings sehr windig. Kaffee hat man da auch trinken können, muss also nicht 29er spezifisch sein.


----------



## __Stefan__ (25. Juli 2013)

BassSetAlight schrieb:


> Wenn man in Unterfranken wohnt und gerade noch so Bayer ist zuwas zählt man dann?



Du bist kein gebürtiger Franke, oder?


----------



## Zaskar01 (25. Juli 2013)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Du bist kein gebürtiger Franke, oder?





Über diesen FauxPas habe ich auch gerade schmunzeln müssen.

Einmal einen Laufer(heissen die Jungs aus Lauf so?) als Bayern tituliert. Oh Oh ...


----------



## 18hls86 (25. Juli 2013)

bronks schrieb:


> Also!  Du hast wohl keine Ahnung von der Welt  Ich erklär es Dir mal: Es gibt den Weißwurstäquator. Nördlich davon ist eine ganz andere Welt ... ...



Ich war auch schon ein paar mal in Holland. 

Leider einmal bloß noch mit den Klamotten heimgekommen. Die wollte keiner haben! 

Zum Glück !! Das hätte mich wohl noch weiter traumatisiert !! 

Aber zur Zeit läßt es sich auch in Bayern ganz gut aushalten.

So have fun !! SG Jürgen


----------



## BassSetAlight (25. Juli 2013)

Doch ich bin gebürtiger Franke.
Schlappeseppel Bier und Weisswurrstfrühstück am Besten noch mit den Kumpels am 25.12 jedes Jahr. Tradition 

Die Frage war ja auch eher ironisch gemeint....
du hättest antworten müssen: "Du bist südlich des Equators"
ich hätte dann geschrieben: "Puuuuuh, nochmal glück gehabt"

Menno jetzt hast du mir den kleinen Gag kaputt gemacht


----------



## 18hls86 (25. Juli 2013)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> Über diesen FauxPas habe ich auch gerade schmunzeln müssen.
> 
> Einmal einen Laufer(heissen die Jungs aus Lauf so?) als Bayern tituliert. Oh Oh ...



Königreich Franken ? ;-)


----------



## BassSetAlight (25. Juli 2013)

Versteh ich das richtig? Franken wollen nicht als Bayern bezeichnet werden?

Ich glaub ich bin ne andere Generation mit nem 1/4tel Jahrhundert auf dem Buckel  
Wir sind glücklich gerade noch so Bayern zu sein und keine Hessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskar01 (25. Juli 2013)

Naja bevor ich Salzsäure schlucken würde, dann auch eher eine Weissbier 

Oder bevor 29 dann doch wohl eher ein 27 (0 - 0,89) "er.


----------



## Schlammpaddler (25. Juli 2013)

Ein lustiger Thread ist das hier! Nicht unbedingt sachlich, aber unterhaltsam! 
Bei mir im Keller stehen im Moment auch nur 26Zöller (wenn man das Rennrad mal außen vor lässt) aber in der Werkstatt steht ein 29er Rahmen und wartet auf seinen Aufbau. So wie es aussieht wird dafür sogar ein 26er sterben müssen, aber Opfer müssen eben manchmal erbracht werden.
Warum ich das mache? Nun, bei 1,92m sehe ich mich durchaus in der Zielgruppe für größere Räder und auch wenn ich längst nicht jedem Trend hinterherlaufe, habe ich trotzdem manchmal Lust auf was neues und probiere es aus. Taugt es für mich und meinen Einsatzbereich, wird es übernommen. Taugt es nicht, bin ich um eine Erfahrung reicher.

Wenn man hier die Ablehnung gegenüber 29" so sieht könnte man meinen Euch wurde von einem mit großen Rädern die Frau ausgespannt. Wenn es für Euch nicht in Frage kommt, OK - bleibt mit 26" glücklich. Aber andere als Trekking- und Hollandradler zu bezeichnen finde ich schon etwas kindisch. Sorry, meine Meinung!

Ich halte es da lieber mit dem Kollegen Subdiver:


subdiver schrieb:


> Leben und leben lassen !



Die Angst, dass es in ein paar Jahren keine 26er Teile mehr geben könnte halte ich für unbegründet und Wunschdenken der Industrie. Letztendlich stellt die Industrie das her, was die Leute kaufen und ich denke in Deutschland wird der 26"-Standard weiterhin eine große Fangemeinde haben.


----------



## 18hls86 (25. Juli 2013)

BassSetAlight schrieb:


> Versteh ich das richtig? Franken wollen nicht als Bayern bezeichnet werden?
> 
> Ich glaub ich bin ne andere Generation mit nem 1/4tel Jahrhundert auf dem Buckel
> Wir sind glücklich gerade noch so Bayern zu sein und keine Hessen



Bei manchen Themen sollte man ab und an vorsichtig sein. 

Nur so als Tip!! Sonst brauchst Du noch ein Softie, obwohl Du keinen Schnupfen hast. 

Kann natürlich auch sein, dass Dein gegenüber eine ganze Softiepackung braucht. 

Aber wir verlieren uns schon wieder in unnötigen Details.

Meine Meinung ist, dass wir immer noch nicht die Endlösungsstufe erreicht haben.

Aber der Erlöser wird schon kommen, sagen zumindest die Zeugen J.! 

26" never die !! Ride and Smile ...


----------



## BassSetAlight (25. Juli 2013)

Sorry, ich unwissender... duck und weg 


Hast ja Recht, zurück zum eigentlichen Thema.


----------



## 18hls86 (25. Juli 2013)

BassSetAlight schrieb:


> Sorry, ich unwissender... duck und weg
> 
> 
> Hast ja Recht, zurück zum eigentlichen Thema.



Oder auch nicht, dass sagt uns gleich das Licht.

Verstehst Du was ich meine?

Jeder liebt den Verrat, aber niemand den Verräter.


----------



## BassSetAlight (25. Juli 2013)

Jo ich habs raus, danke für den Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl 
Hab mir da noch nie Gedanken drüber gemacht und dazu noch ne laaaaaange Leitung.... 



Edit: also entweder ich habs, oder ich steh seit ner halben Stunde total auf dem Schlauch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 18hls86 (25. Juli 2013)

BassSetAlight schrieb:


> Jo ich habs raus, danke für den Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl
> Hab mir da noch nie Gedanken drüber gemacht und dazu noch ne laaaaaange Leitung....
> 
> 
> ...



Ab und zu sollte man sich auch festlegen.

Außerdem läuft hier ein ziemlicher Glaubenskrieg ab.

Nur soviel dazu. Wenn Du es besser verstehen willst, dann lies doch bitte die dazugehörigen T's noch einmal in Ruhe und komplett durch.

Wenn nicht, lass Dich weiter unterhalten !! 

Have Fun !!

Die Seite wechseln kannst Du immer noch! Siehe G.F. !!

Aber für Geld machen viele, sehr vieles. Ist auch nur meine Meinung.

Und weitergeht der Spaß oder auch nicht, dass sagt uns gleich ... ?


----------



## Southbike (25. Juli 2013)

log11 schrieb:


> Ich denke in Zukunft wird das 26" weiterhin neben dem 29" existieren. Beide haben Ihre Daseinsberechtigung.


 
eben nicht, 650b löst das 26er ab.
26er Neubikes wird sich nur noch in absoluten Randsegmenten bewegen

alles von CC bis Allmountain wird klar auf 650b bzw. 29er ausgerichtet.
Gehe mal auf die Eurobike 2013 wirst es sehen

weiter oben wurde es schon richtigerweise gesagt: kleine Fahrer 650b, bzw. Fahrer die gerne sehr verwinkelte, technische Passagen fahren wollen.
Grosse Fahrer klar zum 29er

also Jungs geniesst noch eure 26er, Neuware (Rahmen) gibts bald nimmer mehr - ausgenommen ausserhalb des oben genannen Sortiments


----------



## Schlammpaddler (25. Juli 2013)

Southbike schrieb:


> eben nicht, 650b löst das 26er ab.
> 26er Neubikes wird sich nur noch in absoluten Randsegmenten bewegen
> 
> alles von CC bis Allmountain wird klar auf 650b bzw. 29er ausgerichtet.
> Gehe mal auf die Eurobike wirst es sehen


So ist das von der Bikeindustrie für die nächsten Jahre geplant, aber ob es sich so durchsetzen lässt, ist eben die Frage. 
Aber es ist vermutlich hier wie überall. Das Forum spiegelt nur einen kleinen Teil der Moutainbiker wieder. Die Große graue Masse denkt anders und läuft der Mode hinterher.


----------



## Southbike (25. Juli 2013)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:


> So ist das von der Bikeindustrie für die nächsten Jahre geplant, aber ob es sich so durchsetzen lässt, ist eben die Frage.
> Aber es ist vermutlich hier wie überall. Das Forum spiegelt nur einen kleinen Teil der Moutainbiker wieder. Die Große graue Masse denkt anders und läuft der Mode hinterher.


 
natürlich lässt es sich durchsetzen und es wird sich auch. Weil es einfach keine 26er  in absehbarer Zukunft geben wird. hast nur noch die Auswahl zwischen 29er und 650b zumindestens im CC bis Allmountainbereich.

bin beides gefahren und somit kann ich es durchaus beurteilen, was besser ist. Sicherlich sind meine Aussagen für kleine Menschen nicht relevant, da ich selbst gross bin und somit meine Erfahrungen daher rein auf grosse Menschen beruht.
darum auch 650b für die Kleinen
Grosse Jungs ->29er


----------



## OliverB (25. Juli 2013)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:


> ...Die Große graue Masse denkt anders und läuft der Mode hinterher.


nö, die kauft was im Laden steht. Und wenn da kein 26" mehr drin steht, geht halt einfach eine andere Größe über den Tisch.

Bekomm ich auf mein Alteisen eigentlich 650B-Reifen drauf (Stj-Expert-Carbon aus 2012) ?  Dann könnte ich teilmodernisieren.


----------



## Southbike (25. Juli 2013)

OliverB schrieb:


> nö, die kauft was im Laden steht. Und wenn da kein 26" mehr drin steht, geht halt einfach eine andere Größe über den Tisch.
> 
> Bekomm ich auf mein Alteisen eigentlich 650B-Reifen drauf (Stj-Expert-Carbon aus 2012) ? Dann könnte ich teilmodernisieren.


 
grössere Reifen am 26er passen zu den wenigsten Rahmen und Gabeln. Extra flache 650b Reifen machen wenig Sinn.
Auch die 26er Geometrie wird nicht 100 % passen.
Entweder weiter das 26er fahren und beim nächsten Bikekauf einfach wechseln - oder gleich auf 650b oder 29er wechseln.
Alles andere bringt aus meiner Sicht nix, meisst passen die grösseren Laufräder sowieso nicht rein.


----------



## halbgott (25. Juli 2013)

subdiver schrieb:


> Sehr schön , die *26er* sind also noch nicht tot
> 
> Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das 26er das 29er schlägt.
> Mal schauen, vielleicht gibt es in 2 Jahren einen neuen Trend, *das 26er*



26 ist das, was heute noch singlespeed ist.
Also kann es bald ein Revival geben.


----------



## Schlammpaddler (25. Juli 2013)

Southbike schrieb:


> natürlich lässt es sich durchsetzen und es wird sich auch. Weil es einfach keine 26er  in absehbarer Zukunft geben wird. hast nur noch die Auswahl zwischen 29er und 650b zumindestens im CC bis Allmountainbereich.


Ja, zumindest ist das der Plan der deutschen/europäischen Radbranche, aber letztendlich entscheidet wie gesagt der Kunde und da sehe ich für die nächsten Jahre 26" nicht so tot wie es immer dargestellt wird. Da wurden schon ganz andere Säue durchs Dorf getrieben und haben sich trotz theoretischer Vorteile nicht durchgesetzt.



OliverB schrieb:


> nö, die kauft was im Laden steht. Und wenn da kein 26" mehr drin steht, geht halt einfach eine andere Größe über den Tisch.


Genau das meinte ich.


----------



## __Stefan__ (25. Juli 2013)

Southbike schrieb:


> bin beides gefahren und somit kann ich es durchaus beurteilen, was besser ist. Sicherlich sind meine Aussagen für kleine Menschen nicht relevant, da ich selbst gross bin und somit meine Erfahrungen daher rein auf grosse Menschen beruht.
> darum auch 650b für die Kleinen
> Grosse Jungs ->29er



es ist ja ein einfaches physikalisches Erklärungsmodell, warum größere Laufräder besser über Unebenheiten rollen. Könntest Du bitte erläutern, welchen Einfluß die Größe des Fahrers dabei spielt?


----------



## Schlammpaddler (25. Juli 2013)

Ich bin zwar nicht der Angesprochene, aber ich sag trotzdem was dazu:
Mir 1,92m sitze ich beim 26er und den üblichen kurzen Hinterbauten irgendwo knapp vor der hinterradnabe, wenn das Knielot passt. Beim längeren 29er Hinterbau sitze ich mehr "im" Bike. Das Rad fährt ausgewogener und klettert deutlich besser, was wiederum ein für mich persönlich wichtiger Aspekt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (25. Juli 2013)

Auch kleine Menschen können zentral im Bike hocken.


----------



## Schlammpaddler (25. Juli 2013)

Natürlich! Sogar viel einfacher!
Für einen großen Menschen auf 26" ist das aber deutlich schwieriger, bzw. nur mit Kompromissen machbar.


----------



## Southbike (25. Juli 2013)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> es ist ja ein einfaches physikalisches Erklärungsmodell, warum größere Laufräder besser über Unebenheiten rollen. Könntest Du bitte erläutern, welchen Einfluß die Größe des Fahrers dabei spielt?


 
wurde eigentlich schon weiter oben erwähnt. 
letztendlich war das 26er für grosse Menschen schon immer die falsche Radgrösse, aber es gab einfach keine Alternativen (MTB):
Umso grösser du bist, umso mehr "verlagert" sich der Schwerpunkt nach oben - dies hast beim 29er auch, durch veränderte Geometrie jedoch weniger als beim 26er...
bei einem kleinen Fahrer sitzt der Schwerpunkt sowieso tiefer, sprich er wird zwischen 26 und 29er keinen so deutlichen Unterschied merken - wie bsp. ein grosser Mensch dies tut.

Meine Aussage bezog sich weiter auch darauf, dass für kleine Fahrer wahrscheinlich ein 29er suboptimal ist, da sie keine ausreichende Sattelüberhöhung haben werden - und nur durch extreme negative Vorbauten usw dies ausgleichen können. Für diese Leute ist dann das 650b wahrscheinlich die bessere Alternative


----------



## 18hls86 (25. Juli 2013)

halbgott schrieb:


> 26 ist das, was heute noch singlespeed ist.
> Also kann es bald ein Revival geben.



Back to the roots !! 

Immer doch und gerne. 
Aber ich bleibe bei 26'er und somit wird es auch nicht sterben.

Und ich vermute, ich bin nicht der Einzige. ;-)

Ist doch auch schön, wenn man sich abgrenzen kann.

Leider geht es heute nur all zu oft nur um "Konsum."

Hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile. Wie immer halt.

Bikebravo ist meine persönliche "MAD" Zeitschrift !! 

Zahlen tue ich, zum Glück, nicht dafür. Ist ja nur ein Werbeprospekt und sollte deswegen kostenlos sein. Ist natürlich wieder nur meine persönliche Meinung. ;-)


----------



## Southbike (25. Juli 2013)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:


> Ja, zumindest ist das der Plan der deutschen/europäischen Radbranche, aber letztendlich entscheidet wie gesagt der Kunde und da sehe ich für die nächsten Jahre 26" nicht so tot wie es immer dargestellt wird. Da wurden schon ganz andere Säue durchs Dorf getrieben und haben sich trotz theoretischer Vorteile nicht durchgesetzt.
> 
> 
> Genau das meinte ich.


 
können uns gerne nochmals in ein paar Jahren unterhalten., und schauen wer Recht hatte.
Was soll bitte der Kunde entscheiden, wenn es keine 26er mehr als Neubike in diesen Kategorien geben wird? Kunde kann nur nmoch zwischen 650b und 29er entscheiden... thats it!


----------



## __Stefan__ (25. Juli 2013)

Southbike schrieb:


> Meine Aussage bezog sich weiter auch darauf, dass für kleine Fahrer wahrscheinlich ein 29er suboptimal ist, da sie keine ausreichende Sattelüberhöhung haben werden - und nur durch extreme negative Vorbauten usw dies ausgleichen können. Für diese Leute ist dann das 650b wahrscheinlich die bessere Alternative



aber das ist ja dann nur eine optische Einschränkung und keine funktionelle. Viele Mädels, für die es ja hauptsächlich ein Problem wäre, wollen gar keine Sattelüberhöhung (zumindest die drei 29er Fahrerinnen, die ich kenne). Und die Rahmenhersteller reagieren ja auch langsam, mit sehr kurzen Steuerrohren.


----------



## corra (25. Juli 2013)

in meien augen ist es auch ne stabilitäts frage da die belastung bei grösserren rädern viel höher ist ich suche auch grad ein touren cc bike und ein 29er  wirds sicher nicht


----------



## Southbike (25. Juli 2013)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> aber das ist ja dann nur eine optische Einschränkung und keine funktionelle. Viele Mädels, für die es ja hauptsächlich ein Problem wäre, wollen gar keine Sattelüberhöhung (zumindest die drei 29er Fahrerinnen, die ich kenne). Und die Rahmenhersteller reagieren ja auch langsam, mit sehr kurzen Steuerrohren.


 
kürze Steuerrohe gibt es doch schon, reicht aber bei kleinen Fahrer nicht aus.

wie schon oben erwähnt, haben kleine Fahrer allgemein einen tieferen Schwerpunkt - sprich der Unterschied zwischen 26 und 29er wird nie so extrem wie bei grösseren Fahrern sein.
Darauf bezog sich meine Aeusserung, dass für kleinere Fahrer wahrscheinlich das 650b die bessere Alternative ist.
Wurde oben auch erwähnt, warum Merida 650b einführt


----------



## Southbike (25. Juli 2013)

corra schrieb:


> in meien augen ist es auch ne stabilitäts frage da die belastung bei grösserren rädern viel höher ist ich suche auch grad ein touren cc bike und ein 29er wirds sicher nicht


 
stabile Laufräder gibts auch beim 29er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corra (25. Juli 2013)

trotzdem ist die biege belastung wesenlich höher als beim 26er 

über die optik sache will ich garnicht reden 


mag sein das es besserklettert mann muss aber ja auch nicht jeden trend mitmachen


----------



## RetroRider (25. Juli 2013)

29" ist eine sinnvolle Alternative. 650B (25.6") hat mit Mountainbike Nichts zu tun. Und 27.5" ist auch Blödsinn, denn:
559mm-Felge + 2.5"-Reifen = 27"
584mm-Felge + 2.0"-Reifen = 27"


----------



## Zaskar01 (25. Juli 2013)

Retro, meinst du nicht, wir haben das jetzt, nach der gefühlten 8.954ten Wiederholung, verstanden? 

Vor Allem, da es, zu allem Überfluss, auch noch in deine Signatur Einzug fand.


----------



## 18hls86 (25. Juli 2013)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> Retro, meinst du nicht, wir haben das jetzt, nach der gefühlten 8.954ten Wiederholung, verstanden?
> 
> Vor Allem, da es, zu allem Überfluss, auch noch in deine Signatur Einzug fand.



Retro ist aber auch Kult !!

Das macht fast unantastbar !!


----------



## RetroRider (25. Juli 2013)

Diejenigen, die es noch nicht wissen und auf umgangssprachliche Irrtümer reinfallen, sind garantiert noch immer in der Mehrheit.


----------



## Schlammpaddler (25. Juli 2013)

Southbike schrieb:


> können uns gerne nochmals in ein paar Jahren unterhalten., und schauen wer Recht hatte.
> Was soll bitte der Kunde entscheiden, wenn es keine 26er mehr als Neubike in diesen Kategorien geben wird? Kunde kann nur nmoch zwischen 650b und 29er entscheiden... thats it!


 gerne! 
Ich seh das ganze eben nicht so schwarz-weiß. Es swerden sich nicht alle Hersteller so konsequent "zum Jahreswechsel" umsteigen. Wenn sich dann vielleicht Marktanteile verschieben in Richtung eines Herstellers mit mehr 26" im Programm, dann werden das die anderen sicher beobachten und  möglicherweise entsprechend reagieren. Andererseits sehe ich das ganze sehr gelassen, da ich mit Sicherheit auch mit 27,5" klarkommen würde. Laufradgrößen betrachte ich eigentlich eher von der funktionellen als der religiösen Seite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 18hls86 (25. Juli 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Diejenigen, die es noch nicht wissen und auf umgangssprachliche Irrtümer reinfallen, sind garantiert noch immer in der Mehrheit.



Außerdem ein bißchen die Missionare ärgern? ;-)

Ich zumindest bin nicht missionierbar! 

Leider oder Gott sei Dank !!


----------



## 18hls86 (25. Juli 2013)

Noch eine kleine Geschichte:

Es gab schon einige die hielten sich für die darwinistische Evolutionstufe Nummer Eins. Sie verschwanden und keiner hat sich darum gekümmert. Was soll's!

Aber den Ursprung verrät man nicht !!

Das hat noch keinem Glück gebracht. 

Ich finde die 29'er sollten hier nicht so eine dicke Nummer schieben.

Es könnte auf euch zurückfallen.

Nur als Anregung und kleiner Tip!! ;-)

So have fun !


----------



## __Stefan__ (25. Juli 2013)

Wie war das noch mal mit dem Kaffee aus Holland?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (25. Juli 2013)

18hls86 schrieb:


> Außerdem ein bißchen die Missionare ärgern? ;-)
> 
> Ich zumindest bin nicht missionierbar!
> 
> Leider oder Gott sei Dank !!



Bei dem Eifer, den Du und ein paar andere an den Tag legen, frage ich mich, wer hier die Missionare sind...

und an RetroRider: Egal, in wie vielen Threads Du noch diese Zahlenkolonnen präsentierst, bleibt es doch dabei: Was Du schreibst ist theoretisch richtig, interessiert aber in der Praxis kein Schwein, weil sich jedenfalls im MTB-Bereich als Bezeichnung für die Laufradgrößen auch die Zollmaße eingebürgert haben (und jeder versteht, was gemeint ist). 

Dass es ein paar Uralträder mit kruden Zwischenmaßen noch irgendwo gibt, mag ja sein, ist aber für das MTB-Forum völlig uninteressant.


----------



## 18hls86 (25. Juli 2013)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Wie war das noch mal mit dem Kaffee aus Holland?



Das können wir auch !!

Verstanden Missionar ?

Bis zum nächsten Gefecht, Bruder?

Glaub bloß nicht, Du hast es hier mit einem Trottel zu tun.

Bis denn, Du gottesfürchtiger Missionar?

26" ist tot, es lebe 26" !!!


----------



## halbgott (25. Juli 2013)

> 29"-Bikes: Marketing-Finte oder sinnvoll?
> 
> In Amerika boomen 29-Zoll-Bikes. Die Europäer springen bisher noch nicht darauf an.


Weshalb wohl....?


> Seit einigen Jahren versuchen die Amerikaner mit Nachdruck, den dort grassierenden 29er-Boom nach Europa zu verfrachten. Die Europäer ignorieren die Marketing-Parolen jedoch bis jetzt hartnäckig und zeigen den Riesenrädern überwiegend die kalte Schulter.


Gut so..


> Gegner von Twentyniner argumentieren in erster Linie mit zwei Begriffen: Gewicht und Trägheit. Die Big Bikes bringen knapp ein Kilo mehr auf die Waage als die 26-Zöller. Das liegt vor allem an der "über"di*mensionalen Gestaltung von Gabeln, Rahmen, Laufrädern, Reifen und Schläuchen. Der Gewichtsnachteil macht sich vor allem berghoch und beim Beschleunigen bemerkbar.





> Die überdimensionalen Laufräder benötigen rund 17 Prozent mehr Energie beim Beschleunigen. Das spürbar trägere Handling der Twenty*niner geht ebenfalls zum Großteil auf die Kappe der Laufräder. Grund sind die so genannten Kreiselkräfte, die das Laufrad umso mehr stabilisieren, je größer der Durchmesser und je höher Gewicht und Geschwindigkeit sind.





> Das sorgt zwar in Abfahrten für hohe Laufruhe, lässt aber in schnellen Kurven die Wendigkeit vermissen. Nach kurzer Zeit tritt jedoch ein gewisser Gewöhnungseffekt ein. Der Fahrer verbessert sein Kurven-Timing und meistert mit etwas Übung auch enge Serpentinen.





> Neben dem Gewicht leidet auch die Steifigkeit unter den überdimensionalen Abmessungen. Vor allem bei der Tret*lagersteifigkeit am Rahmen sowie der Seitensteifigkeit an den Laufrädern zeigen Twentyniner deutliche Schwächen. Im Praxistest fiel die höhere Verwindung allerdings weder im Sprint noch in schnellen Abfahrten negativ auf.





> Probleme machte dafür der geringe Abstand zwischen Vorderrad und Unterrohr: Wer nicht sauber auf dem
> (Flat-)Pedal steht, berührt beim Lenken schnell mit dem Schuh den Reifen. Mit Klickpedalen erledigt sich dieses Problem.


Also scheinen die bikes ziemlich tief gelagert zu sein..
Quelle http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/test/bikes/systemvergleich-26-vs-29-bikes.454018.2.htm


----------



## 18hls86 (25. Juli 2013)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Bei dem Eifer, den Du und ein paar andere an den Tag legen, frage ich mich, wer hier die Missionare sind...
> 
> und an RetroRider: Egal, in wie vielen Threads Du noch diese Zahlenkolonnen präsentierst, bleibt es doch dabei: Was Du schreibst ist theoretisch richtig, interessiert aber in der Praxis kein Schwein, weil sich jedenfalls im MTB-Bereich als Bezeichnung für die Laufradgrößen auch die Zollmaße eingebürgert haben (und jeder versteht, was gemeint ist).
> 
> Dass es ein paar Uralträder mit kruden Zwischenmaßen noch irgendwo gibt, mag ja sein, ist aber für das MTB-Forum völlig uninteressant.



Die haben angefangen !!

Aus Leichtsinn oder Größenwahn?

Ist jetzt auch egal !!

Gefallen lassen wir uns das nicht! ;-)


----------



## __Stefan__ (25. Juli 2013)

Jetzt mal im Ernst, lass das Kiffen am Nachmittag und gehe lieber Biken. Egal ob 26 oder 29.


----------



## 18hls86 (25. Juli 2013)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Jetzt mal im Ernst, lass das Kiffen am Nachmittag und gehe lieber Biken. Egal ob 26 oder 29.



Ja, mein Herr Lehrer. Bin auch brav. Oder vielleicht auch nicht?

Was kümmert's Dich?

Ihr 29'er seit schon krudes Völkchen.

Aber mit mir nicht. Verstanden?

So have fun !!


----------



## RetroRider (25. Juli 2013)

Klassiker:



Schnuffi78 schrieb:


> 29er taugen nix. Sonst wären die schon viel früher erfunden worden. Ich persönlich bin auch schon 29er gefahren. Und ich muss sagen, die haben mich überhaupt nicht überzeugt!
> 
> 29er sind halt schwerer, schwerfälliger und weniger verwindungssteif. Wenn 29er von Leuten in Rennen gefahren werden, dann nur, weil sie das von ihren Sponsoren vorgeschrieben bekommen.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## halbgott (25. Juli 2013)

36 zoll ist der nachfolger von 29 zoll
rollt noch besser..


----------



## berkel (25. Juli 2013)

xrated schrieb:


> Also würdet ihr sagen das man mit 29" zwar etwas besser über Hindernisse kommt aber es nicht bequemer wird? Dann kann ich das mit dem 29" Vorderrad und Starrgabel ja wieder vergessen.


Wirklich bequemer wird es eher nicht. Das 29er LR rollt zwar spürbar besser über Hindernisse, aber es wird halt kein gefedertes Rad draus.
Nach meiner Erfahrung geht es in der Ebene mit angepasster Fahrtechnik (Gewicht nach hinten, Lenker locker halten) auch auf ruppigeren Trails erstaunlich gut. Problematisch wird es wenn man (bergab) bremst und sich dementsprechend am Lenker abstüzen muss, gerade wenn das Gehirn auf Fully-Geschwindigkeit/-Bremspunkte trainiert ist. Zudem merkt man bei forscher Gangart die fehlende Dämpfung, das Bike springt viel mehr und dadurch hat man deutlichen Gripverlust ggü. einem Fully.


----------



## garbel (25. Juli 2013)

halbgott schrieb:


> 36 zoll ist der nachfolger von 29 zoll
> *rollt noch besser..*



Stimmt, sogar ne Treppe hoch...[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYt6IqaHk_Q"]36er stair ride - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## halbgott (25. Juli 2013)

garbel schrieb:


> Stimmt, sogar ne Treppe hoch...


Nicht das die AMis es noch als neuen Trend rausbringen..


----------



## 18hls86 (25. Juli 2013)

Hier D gibt es noch Bildung umsonst !!

Das soll nach Möglichkeit so bleiben !!

Geh nach A und befasse Dich damit !!

Dann wirst auch Du erkennen, dass das nicht die Zukunft sein sollte, oder auch nicht. Wenn interessiert das?

So what?


----------



## 18hls86 (25. Juli 2013)

Verdammt, ich hoffe ich habe nicht den T abgewürgt?

Fall's doch, vielen Dank an meine Mitstreiter für Ihre Unterstützung ! ;-)

Noch einen schönen Gruß an unsere 29'er.

Wir sehen uns auf der nächsten Hütte !! Allerdings müßt Ihr eine Runde schmeißen.

Scheint so als hättet Ihr den T aufgegeben und somit verloren !! ;-)

Vielleicht schaue ich auch mal wieder nach Holland?

Viel Spaß noch, Jürgen


----------



## Southbike (25. Juli 2013)

corra schrieb:


> trotzdem ist die biege belastung wesenlich höher als beim 26er
> 
> über die optik sache will ich garnicht reden
> 
> ...




möchtest etwas stabiles- kauf dir einen Panzer
es gibt genügend stabile LRS beim 29er, das ist kein Argument

stimmt, sind verdammt gut aus grosse Fahrer auf einem 26er 
das sieht am 29er viel harmonischer und stimmiger aus


----------



## Southbike (25. Juli 2013)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:


> gerne!
> Ich seh das ganze eben nicht so schwarz-weiß. Es swerden sich nicht alle Hersteller so konsequent "zum Jahreswechsel" umsteigen. Wenn sich dann vielleicht Marktanteile verschieben in Richtung eines Herstellers mit mehr 26" im Programm, dann werden das die anderen sicher beobachten und  möglicherweise entsprechend reagieren. Andererseits sehe ich das ganze sehr gelassen, da ich mit Sicherheit auch mit 27,5" klarkommen würde. Laufradgrößen betrachte ich eigentlich eher von der funktionellen als der religiösen Seite.




natürlich steigen nicht alle auf einmal um, das habe ich auch nie behauptet. denke spätestens in   Jahren sind die meisten Hersteller auf 650b bzw 29 umgestiegen sind.

Eine Verschiebung wird nie passieren, die 26er Nostalgiker sind eine absolute Minderheit, die einfach daran festhalten weil es schon immer so war und übrigens alles früher besser war. die namhaften Hersteller werden sich bestimmt nicht Ihre Strategie für diese Minderheit ändern, warum auch?

Warum soll dann bitte es zu einer Verschiebung wieder zum  26er geben? wird immer so dargestellt, ob die heilige Kuh geschlachtet wird. 
Es gibt keinen plausiblen Grund, warum man beim 26er bleiben soll. Warum auch, gab genügend Berichte darüber und ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung selbst dies ganz beurteilen - zu mindestens den Unterschied zwischen 26er und 29er...

wenn du funktionell denkst, dann musst dich langsam von deinem Festhalten am 26er aber lösen.
Einige 26er Jünger vergessen dabei, dass 25 Zoll Räder bzw. 26 Zoll MTB nur dadurch entstanden sind, dass bei den MTB-Anfängen kein anderes geeignetes Material für diesen Einsatzzweck zur Verfügung stand - aber nie deswegen weil 25 bzw. 26 Zoll die beste Geometrie/Reifengrösse darstellte.


----------



## subdiver (25. Juli 2013)

Komme gerade von einer langen Probefahrt im Chiemgau 
mit einem Scott Spark 910.

Bergauf (Kampenwand) ist es zum 26er doch recht träge, d.h. spontane 
Tempoverschärfung am Berg kostet mehr Körner 
Flowige Trails und schnelle Abfahrten machen viel Spaß und es liegt besser als das 26er 
ABER wehe es wird enger, dann stellt sich ein Omnibusgefühl ein 

"Unterm Strich" werde ich vorerst beim 26er bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Southbike (25. Juli 2013)

gerade im steilen Terrain, und so habe ich die Kampenwand noch in Erinnerung - auch wenn einige Jahre bereits her..
sollte ein 29er gerade seinen Vorteil gegenüber 26er ausspielen.
- Vorderrad steigt nicht mehr so schnell
- Kopf muss nicht so extrem über Lenker
- mehr Traction


----------



## moxrox (25. Juli 2013)

> Ein Satz eines örtlichen Händler, "die Amis möchten uns ihren Fahr- und
> Lebensstil aufdrücken, obwohl wir hier in den Alpen ganz andere
> Fahrgebiete und -strecken haben".
> Dieser Händler veranstaltet auch verschiedene Alpen-X und fährt ein 26er.



Ich denke die Aussage hat einen wahren Kern, die USA ist bekannt dafür ihren Lebensstil auf der ganzen Welt, teilweise sehr rücksichtslos, durchzusetzen aus Profitgründen. Natürlich ist auch immer der Verbraucher mitverantwortlich bezüglich des Konsums und kann hier Entscheidungen treffen, aber die Public Relation und ihre Manipulation um Trends zu schaffen ist bezüglich des 29iger sehr stark, das ist schon fast Brechstangenmethode. Nichts gegen 29iger, die haben ihre Berechtigung aber die 26er werden einfach fallengelassen wie ein heißes Stück Eisen und das finde ich nicht in Ordnung, da die 26er ebenso ihre Berechtigung haben und viele Jahre Erfahrungen damit gemacht wurden.


----------



## corra (25. Juli 2013)

Southbike schrieb:


> möchtest etwas stabiles- kauf dir einen Panzer
> es gibt genügend stabile LRS beim 29er, das ist kein Argument
> 
> stimmt, sind verdammt gut aus grosse Fahrer auf einem 26er
> das sieht am 29er viel harmonischer und stimmiger aus




panzer fahr ich schon ( banshee scream )


----------



## moxrox (25. Juli 2013)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Ich wohne, arbeite und bike in den Alpen. Eigentlich täglich, wenn nicht gerade Schnee liegt. Ich fahre Forstwege nur bergauf. Seit ich ein 29er HT habe, steht mein sub-10kg 26er Spark nur noch in der Garage. Mein 26er AM/Enduro kommt nur noch raus, wenn es mit den Jungs zum 2-wöchentlichen Bikepark-Ausflug rüber nach Tirol geht.
> 
> Aber es wird wohl schon so sein, dass nur Waschlappen 29er fahren und die echten Cracks auf den vielen tollen verwinkelten, engen Trails der bayerischen Alpen mit ihren 26er Maschinen rocken.
> 
> ...



Sag mal, die Bergketten in den USA, sind doch größtenteils wenig erschlossen im Vergleich zu den Alpen oder liege ich hier falsch ? Zumindest wurde das mir über Kanada so erzählt, da gibt es sehr wenige Wegenetze, geschweige zu den Gipfeln. Also ist es überhaupt möglich in den USA eine Art Alpenüberquerung zu fahren, sprich mehrere Berge hintereinander bis zur Spitze, ausgebaut mit Wanderwegen/Pfaden ?


----------



## moxrox (25. Juli 2013)

BassSetAlight schrieb:


> Versteh ich das richtig? Franken wollen nicht als Bayern bezeichnet werden?
> 
> Ich glaub ich bin ne andere Generation mit nem 1/4tel Jahrhundert auf dem Buckel
> Wir sind glücklich gerade noch so Bayern zu sein und keine Hessen



  Im Ausland ist Bayern das bekannteste und beliebteste Bundesland Deutschlands.


----------



## 18hls86 (26. Juli 2013)

moxrox schrieb:


> Im Ausland ist Bayern das bekannteste und beliebteste Bundesland Deutschlands.



Danke für die Blumen!

Der T lebt wieder. Schön!
Mal sehen was noch für (religiöse) Thesen kommen. Bin gespannt!

Ich für meinen Teil bin eh aus dem Schneider. Zum Glück !! 

Ich hoffe ja immer noch das 26" erhalten bleibt.
Wenn nicht, habe ich und meine geschätzten Mitstreiter zumindest versucht gegen zu halten!

Vielleicht bin ich auch nur neidisch, dass ich nicht in Holland bin? ;-)

Bis denn ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammpaddler (26. Juli 2013)

Southbike schrieb:


> wenn du funktionell denkst, dann musst dich langsam von deinem Festhalten am 26er aber lösen.


Du solltest meine Beitäge etwas genauer lesen! 
Mein erster 29er Rahmen steht im Keller und der Aufbau rückt näher. Teilespender wird mein 26er HT. Du siehst, ich habe mich durchaus bereits vom Thema 26" gelöst.


----------



## OliverB (26. Juli 2013)

hinzu kommt noch der emotionelle Aspekt. Wenn ich 3 oder 4k auf die Ladentheke lege, will das Auge auch etwas davon haben. Da spielen beim Kauf nicht nur technische Aspekte eine Rolle. Wenn ich das Objekt der Begierde sehe, muss der "haben-will-Virus" gelockt werden. Und das hatte ich bisher bei noch keinem 29er.
Vielleicht bin ich zu alt und verweigere mich dadurch den Neuerungen; ist mir aber wurscht, da mir der olle Krempel (26") von der Optik besser gefällt. Für meinen Geschmack sehen die 29er-Proportionen Ka..e aus und von daher will ich keins.


----------



## frogbite (26. Juli 2013)

26" oder 29" ist doch nicht mehr die Frage. Wie jüngst in der BIKE getestet, wird in Zukunft gemischt: vorne groß zum besseren Überrollen und hinten klein wegen der Wendigkeit. In der BIKE war es vorne 650b, hinten 26". Das ist aber nur der Anfang dieser wirklich atemberaubenden Innovation, die bald jeder fahren wird. Das MTB der Zukunft schaut daher wie unten aus und wird sich mit Sicherheit langfristig auf dem Markt etablieren:





Alle anderen Trends sind jetzt schon tot, wie schon beim 26" gesagt.

Gruß,
F.B.


----------



## hulster (26. Juli 2013)

OliverB schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Objekt der Begierde sehe, muss der "haben-will-Virus" gelockt werden. Und das hatte ich bisher bei noch keinem 29er.
> Vielleicht bin ich zu alt und verweigere mich dadurch den Neuerungen; ist mir aber wurscht, da mir der olle Krempel (26") von der Optik besser gefällt. Für meinen Geschmack sehen die 29er-Proportionen Ka..e aus und von daher will ich keins.



Aber gucken kannst ja trotzdem mal, wenn wir erstmal bei der Optik bleiben. Schau die doch mal das PYGA Oneten vom guten Herrn Morewood an. Entweder Homepage, Herstellerforum oder schau mal bei meinen Fotos.  Das ist dann schon ein wenig weg vom dem üblichen 29er Race-Feilen Design.


----------



## R.C. (26. Juli 2013)

moxrox schrieb:


> Im Ausland ist Bayern das bekannteste und beliebteste Bundesland Deutschlands.



Das ist relativ zu sehen, die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera ...


----------



## __Stefan__ (26. Juli 2013)

Der durchschnittliche AuslÃ¤nder weiÃ, dass es BundeslÃ¤nder gibt?

Frage  mich auch immer, was ich toller finde: Devon oder Hampshire,  Ãle-de-France oder Pays de la Loire. Besonder schwer tue ich mir bei den  polnischen Woiwodschaften, aber eigentlich finde ich  WarmiÅsko-Mazurskie am aller tollsten.


----------



## 18hls86 (26. Juli 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Das ist relativ zu sehen, die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera ...



Im Zweifelsfall nimm einfach beides. ;-)

Dann kannst Du später immer noch entscheiden.


----------



## __Stefan__ (26. Juli 2013)

moxrox schrieb:


> Sag mal, die Bergketten in den USA, sind doch größtenteils wenig erschlossen im Vergleich zu den Alpen oder liege ich hier falsch ? Zumindest wurde das mir über Kanada so erzählt, da gibt es sehr wenige Wegenetze, geschweige zu den Gipfeln. Also ist es überhaupt möglich in den USA eine Art Alpenüberquerung zu fahren, sprich mehrere Berge hintereinander bis zur Spitze, ausgebaut mit Wanderwegen/Pfaden ?



wie das überall in den Rockies ist, weiß ich nicht. Da gibt's halt schon sehr verlassene Gegenden. Habe länger im Nordwesten gelebt, in den Touristengegenden/Skigebieten ist das, wie bei uns. Auch in der Nähe von großen Städten.

Es gibt auch auch ein Transrockies Rennen, weiß aber nicht, wo die fahren.


----------



## OliverB (26. Juli 2013)

hulster schrieb:


> Aber gucken kannst ja trotzdem mal, wenn wir erstmal bei der Optik bleiben. ...



Danke für den Tipp. Ich hab mich bereits verguckt


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. Juli 2013)

frogbite schrieb:


> Das MTB der Zukunft schaut daher wie unten aus und wird sich mit Sicherheit langfristig auf dem Markt etablieren:


Klar, mit Ballonreifen für Wüstendurchquerungen wegen des
unschlagbar geringen Rollwiderstandes der Bringer.

Im übrigen gilt:

Innovationshöhe x Diskussionseifer = Konstante


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 18hls86 (26. Juli 2013)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Im übrigen gilt:
> 
> Innovationshöhe x Diskussionseifer = Konstante



Sollte in die Formelsammlung !! 

Enjoy your ride ... and come back with a smile !!


----------



## moxrox (26. Juli 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Das ist relativ zu sehen, die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera ...



Wenn du meinst, ok. Über die teilweise Mentalität der Bevölkerung kann man streiten, aber das Gesamtbild von D-Land wird in vielen Teilen unserer Erde sehr postiv gesehen. Du würdest nicht so schreiben wenn du schon etwas mehr von unserer Welt gesehen hättest.


----------



## R.C. (26. Juli 2013)

moxrox schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst, ok. Über die teilweise Mentalität der Bevölkerung kann man streiten, aber das Gesamtbild von D-Land wird in vielen Teilen unserer Erde sehr postiv gesehen.



Sagen wir mal so, das hier ist eher keiner dieser 'vielen Teile'


----------



## 18hls86 (26. Juli 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so, das hier ist eher keiner dieser 'vielen Teile'



Ist aber auch ein alter Hut !! Ein Österreicher dreht halt immer noch durch.
Ihr habt auch eure Leichen im Keller.

Außerdem OT. Wir brauchen eigentlich keine Neuzugänge. 
Wir sind auch so schon ausgelastet. 

Wer ins Labyrinth will, soll doch bitte ins Leichtbauforum vorbeischauen.
Eingang leicht zu finden, Ausgang leider nicht. 

Hat nicht noch jemand eine verrückte These auf Lager?

Sind doch Ferien, aber auch das Wetter sau gut. Zum Glück !!

So what?


----------

